# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر السبت 16/04/2016

## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*محي الدين عبد التام يسبق البعثة الحمراء ويغادر إلى الجزائر اليومسيتولى محي الدين عبد التام نائب الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ رئاسة البعثة الحمراء المتجهة للجزائر وسيسبق عبد التام بعثة المريخ إلى هناك ويغادر مساء اليوم للجزائر وسيتوجه من هناك إلى سطيف مباشرة حتى يكمل عبد التام كل الترتيبات التي يقوم بها وفد المقدمة من حجز الفنادق وملاعب التدريبات وتسهيل إجراءات دخول البعثة وسيتولى عبد التام رئاسة البعثة فور وصولها الجزائر حيث يتوقع أن تحل البعثة بفندق المنار بمدينة العلمة وسيؤدي الفريق مرانه الرئيسي على ملعب المباراة بسطيف ويعود مجدداً للعلمة بحيث يتحرك الأحمر لأداء المباراة من مدينة العلمة القريبة من سطيف, وأشاد محي الدين عبد التام بالخدمات الجليلة التي قدمتها أسرة السفارة السودانية بالجزائر للمريخ بالمساعدة في كل الترتيبات المتعلقة بإقامته وملاعب تدريباته وتسهيل إجراءات دخوله للجزائر وأضاف: الحق يُقال إن أسرة السفارة والقطب المريخي عوض عيد قاموا بعمل كبير وأكملوا إجراءات الحجز للبعثة الحمراء في فندق المنار بسطيف وقررت أن أسبق البعثة الحمراء إلى هناك حتى أقف على كل الترتيبات المتعلقة بالمباراة.
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*صباح الخير دكتورنا المجد 
فى انتظار المزيد 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*أسعد الله صباحك دكتور ماجد و جزاك عنا خير الجزاء
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*في انتظار إبداعاتك يا دكتور
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

** ريال مدريد يواجه مانشستر سيتي بدوري ابطال اوروبا
* أتلتيكو مدريد يصطدم ببايرن ميونيخ في نصف النهائي الابطال
* ليفربول يقابل فياريال .. وإشبيلية يلاقي شختار في الدوري الأوروبي
* ليفانتي يتغلب على إسبانيول في الدوري الاسباني
* ليون يحافظ على وصافة الدوري الفرنسي مؤقتا بالتعادل مع نيس
* هانوفر يفاجئ بوروسيا مونشنجلادباخ في الدوري الألماني
* الإصابة تبعد الأرجنتيني فيدي كارتابيا لاعب ديبورتيف لاكورونيا عن مواجهة إشبيلية
* برشلونة يرفض مشاركة لاعبه البرازيلي نيمار في بطولتي كوبا ودورة الألعاب الأوليمبية
* ريال مدريد يزاحم بايرن ميونيخ على ضم كارلوس باكا مهاجم ميلان
* وكيل إيسكو يؤكد أن هناك اهتماما من عدة فرق أوروبية بضم اللاعب
* خطوة جديدة تقرب دي خيا من ريال مدريد
* زيدان وميسي على رأس الفريق المثالي لسيدو كيتا
* سان جيرمان يسعى للتفوق على ليفربول في ضم ماركو رويس نجم دورتموند
* فينجر يرشح الألماني أوزيل نجم أرسنال للقب أفضل لاعب في البريميرليج
* فالنسيا يوقع غرامة مالية على الجزائري سفيان فيغولي
* مدرب فالنسيا : الخسارة من برشلونة 7-0 أصبحت من الماضي
* فان جال لا يستبعد مشاركة شفاينشتايجر في يورو 2016
* فان جال: مقارنة راشفورد بكريستيانو رونالدو مبكرة
* رئيس برشلونة: إذا فزنا بالثنائية سيكون هذا نجاحا رائعا
* مدير ريال مدريد: مانشستر سيتي قادر على حسم المواجهة
* مونشي: إشبيلية سيواجه صعوبات أمام شاختار دونيتسك
* رانييري: هدفنا هو ضمان مقعد في دوري الأبطال
* الهلال يفوز على نجران ويواصل مطاردة الأهلي في الدوري السعودي
* الرائد يزيد أوجاع النصر بهدفين في الدوري السعودي
* الأهلي يعبر فخ إنبي ويزيد الفارق مع الزمالك بالدوري المصري
* بجاية يتعثر ويقرب اتحاد العاصمة من لقب الدوري الجزائري
* شباب قسنطينة يفوز على جمعية وهران في الدوري الجزائري
* كاظمة يهزم اليرموك في الدوري الكويتي .. صفحة الهلال
* فريق قطر يهبط للدرجة الثانية للمرة الأولى في تاريخه
* فوز لخويا والخور على مسيمير والغرافة بالدوري القطري
* المنامة يخشى الهبوط والحد يسعى لتعزيز الصدارة بالدوري البحريني
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*صحيفة المريخ :
* في حفظ الله ورعايته ..بعثة المريخ الي الجزائر فجر الغد برئاسة عبدالتام .
* ونسي يؤكد بما لايدع مجالا للشك انعقاد الجمعيه العموميه في 27 مايو .
* الجمهور الجزائري يرحب بمقدم المريخ .
* تجمع الروابط يتحرك في كل الاتجاهات .
* البلجيكي يطالب بالجديه والحسم المبكر .
* الوفاق يكسب دقاع تاجنانت بهدف .
* الخرطوم الوطني يكسب سيد الاتيام .
.
صحيفة الصدى
* المريخ يكمل ترتيبات السفر للجزائر .
* المجلس يسلم اللاعبين مستحقاتهم اليوم .
* شكوك حول مشاركة عبدالمؤمن جابو امام المريخ بعد اصابته امام دفاع تاجنانت امس .
* خطيب مسجد العلمه يدعو بالنصر المؤزر للاحمر في صلاة الجمعة .
* مؤتمر صحفي لامين مال المريخ اليوم لتوضيح الموقف المالي.
* الهلال يغادر صباح اليوم لعطبرة .
ابوجريشه : سأعود فجر اليوم وسأغادر مع البعثة الي الجزائر.
.
صحيفة الزعـيم
* ابوجريشه يستقيل ويؤكد : لقاء الاياب اخر مهامي .
* مشجعو الاحمر داخل صحيفة الهداف .. نفوا الاعتداء.. نسفوا المخططات الخبيثة والزعيم تنقل من هناك نبض الشارع .
* الزعيم تسبق الجميع وتتجول وسط الجماهير الجزائريه .
* مشجع شبيبة القبائل : المواجهة صعبه .. ولكني اتمناها ثنائيه للاحمر .
* مشجع نصر حسين داي : باب الاحتمالات مفتوح علي مصراعيه وفريقكم يمكن ان يقلب الطاولة .
.
صحيفة الزاوية
* الرشيد الطاهر يكشف الملف المالي بالارقام .
* غياب فييرا والعقرب عن تدريب المريخ بسبب المستحقات .
* استقالة شقاق .. ابوجريشه يعود اليوم من اديس ويؤكد : لامتأخرات خلاف راتب مارس .
* سطيف يتواضع في الدوري الجزائري .
* الكاردينال يوجه مجلس الهلال بحل كافة تنظيمات التشجيع .
* ايمال يوضح اسباب سحب الاساسيين من تدريب الامس .
* جماهير بري تقاطع تكوين رابطة دعم الكاردينال
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*حقق وفاق سطيف الفوز على دفاع تاجنانت في الدوري الجزائري مساء اليوم بهدف ناله المهاجم الأفريقي داغولو ليرفع الوفاق بالنتيجة رصيده الى 34 نقطة ليتقدم للمركز الثامن في ترتيب الدوري الجزائري، يذكر أن وفاق سطيف سيواجه المريخ يوم الثلاثاء المقبل على ملعبه بسطيف في إياب الدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال ويدخل الوفاق المباراة بحظوظ وافرة في التأهل لدور المجموعات بعد أن فرض التعادل الايجابي بهدفين لكل على المريخ في لقاء الذهاب بامدرمان.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*بض الصفوة
امير عوض
تجربة .. لا ننتظر تكرارها
âک…التجربة التي مر بها شعب المريخ أبان فترة التسجيلات السابقة رفقة لجنة التسيير المريخية جعلت الكل يتمني أن لا يشاهد ذات المشاهد المقيتة للفشل المتكامل..âک…هذا الفشل الذي كان محصلة لأهم فترة ترقب الجميع من خلالها دخول بعض العناصر في خانات معينة من أجل إكمال بناء الفريق الذي بدأت لبناته الأولي قبل سنوات من الآن.. لكن تعالوا لنتابع ما حدث بدقة أكثر..
âک…فقدت تشكيلة المريخ الرئيسية للموسم المنصرم ثلاثة لاعبين دفعة واحدة و هم المصري أيمن سعيد و الإيفواري ديديه ليبري و اليافع شرف الدين شيبون..
âک…في المقابل فقد دخل للكشوفات المريخية لاعب بإمكانيات كريم الحسن المخجلة كمحترف بديل لديديه!!
âک…أما علي المستوي المحلي.. فالمماطلة و التسويف كانتا العنوان الأبرز لإعادة قيد المدافع أمير كمال قبل إتمامها.. مع فشل ذريع في ضم مدافع المنتخب الوطني و هلال الأبيض بكري بشير..
âک…كل هذا مضاف إليه هروب لاعبي غرفة تسجيلات المريخ نحو الضفة الزرقاء.. و لعل أبرز الهاربين هما النجمان أبو عاقلة و عمار الدمازين..
âک…لتفطرنا لجنة التسيير علي بصلة تسجيل عطرون الذي لم تكتحل أعيننا برؤيته في تشكيلة الفريق لأربعة عشر مباراة علي التوالي!!
âک…و يمتد فشل اللجنة حينها في الإبقاء علي متواضع الإمكانيات (الريح علي) بسبب مئاتي مليون من الجنيهات هي كلفة إخلاء خانته و بواقي مستحقاته!!
âک…كل هذا مقرونا مع الفشل بالإيفاء بمتطلبات الفريق الحقيقة من النواقص في الخانات و المتمثلة بلاعبي طرف و قلب دفاع و صانع ألعاب و مهاجم محطة..
âک…فهل نحلم أو نعشم الآن من أن تتمكن اللجنة من خوض غمار التسجيلات القصيرة جدا (تسعة أيام فقط) بنجاح؟!!
âک…هل اللجنة جاهزة ماديا؟ و هل رصدت اللاعبين المناط بها إضافتهم بعد ثلاثة أسابيع؟ و هل أكملت مفاوضاتها معهم و مع أنديتهم؟
âک…قبل الحديث عن موعد الجمعية العمومية المقترح.. هل تعلم اللجنة الإستحقاقات التي ستواجه المريخ و المتمثلة بمباراتي دور الترضية (حال خروج الفريق لا قدر الله من الأبطال) و فترة تسجيلات قصيرة لإكمال النواقص العديدة التي ظهرت علي الفريق؟
âک…القصة أكبر من قصة ترصد للجنة أو مجرد إنتقادات لها كما يروج لذلك البعض.. القصة مستقبل الفريق لموسم كامل توقعنا فيه الأفضل.. و ما زال بالإمكان أن يكون الحصاد فيه وفيرا..
âک…و ليعلم البعض.. بأن تولي أمر المريخ هو تكليف.. و تكليف قاس جدا.. و ليس الأمر كتشريف و إثراء سيرة ذاتية و ترويج للشخوص و علاماتهم التجارية..
صحيفة كورة سودانية الالكترونية
âک…أرجوكم..رأفة بالمريخ.
âک…نبضات أخيرةâک…
âک…الفشل و التخبط في تسجيل لاعب الأمل السابق و الأهلي شندي الحالي (حمدي) كان وحده كفيلا بتلخيص حجم المأساة!!
âک…التماوت في البحث عن حقوق المريخ و إنتزاعها من الإتحاد العام هو من قاد لاعبه ألوك ليكون مثل البيت الوقف!!
âک…أما قصة هروب شيبون فتحتاج لمؤلف كامل عنوانه الأبرز هو الفشل المدقع في إدارة ملف التسجيلات أو المفاوضات..
âک…حسنا فعل محي الدين عبدالتام.. و هو يسبق الفريق إلي أرض الشهداء لمراجعة الترتيبات و التجهيزات من فنادق و ملاعب قبل وصول الفريق..
âک…عبد التام مثال للشجاعة في قيادة البعثات.. بعد تنصل و هروب الغالبية من هذا التكليف..
âک…لا غرابة من تواجد أبناء المريخ بالجزائر رفقة وفد المقدمة و حول الفريق.. فهكذا هم الصفوة في أي مكان..
âک…شخصيا.. لا يساورني الشك لحظة في قدرة أبناء المستر لوك بالعودة ببطاقة التأهل من عرين الوفاق..
âک…المريخ الصعب.. يعشق التحدي و لا يعرف المستحيل..
âک…دعواتنا ترافقكم أينما حللتم.. و حيثما مكثتم.. و ما النصر إلا من عند الله.
âک…بريد النبضâک…
وصلني التعليق التالي من الجزائري (رفيق) علي ما سطرته بمقال الأمس يقترح فيها تحويل الأندية إلي شركات مساهمة لتدار بإحترافية:
(الاخ امير..
يبدو ان قوانين الاحتراف و الاندية و طريقة تسييرها هي ما يثقل كاهل الاندية.. الاحتراف هو مجلس ادارة و مجلس مساهمين.. هؤلاء من يديرون النادي… و الدولة تحرص على تطبيق القانون و عدم نهب الاموال..
لذلك فعلى نخبة الكرة في السودان المطالبة بتغيير طريقة تسيير الاندية.. فلا يمكن تسيير الاحتراف بقوانين الهواة..
لماذا الحكومة تعين لجنة تسيير للمريخ… اين مجلس المساهمين المخول في قوانين الاحتراف بمحاسبة مجلس الادارة..
قبل ايام قامت الشركة المالكة لفريق مولودية العاصمة باقالة مجلس ادارة النادي لسوء النتائج.. المدير الرياضي والمدير الفني و مناجير الفريق و المكلف بالبرامج و مسئول العتاد و ابقت على مدير الفئات الشبانية و مدير الاكادمية.. و لم تتدخل لا الاتحادية و لا الوزارة..
لهذا يجب ان يدار فريق بحجم المريخ بهذه الطريقة.. و ان يتوفر على مساهمين او شركات كبيرة تملك النادي).
âک…نبضة أخيرةâک…

المستحيل ليس مريخيا.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*نفي الهلال الدخول في مفاوضات مع البلجيكي لوك ايمال مدرب المريخ الحالي من اجل العمل بالهلال .. واشار ان المصري طارق العشري مدرب الهلال الحال مازال مستمرا في تدريب الفريق .. من جهة ثانية أوضح البلجيكي في تنويره الصحفي انه لم يتلقي اي عرضا من الهلال او نادٍ سوداني آخر وقال ان موقفه مع النادي الاحمر سيتحدد عقب جولة الاياب امام وفاق سطيف بالجزائر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صباحاتكم خير وعافية الثنائي ماجد وفراس 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع 34 :

* مانشستر يونايتد (-- : --) أستون فيلا الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

* تشيلسي (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي الساعة: 19:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 33 :

* خيتافي (-- : --) ريال مدريد الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 33 :

* انتر ميلان (-- : --) نابولي الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع 30 :

* بايرن ميونيخ (-- : --) شالكه الساعة: 19:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 5

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 32 :

* باريس سان جيرمان (-- : --) كان الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 6

..................................................  .......

â—„ دوري عبداللطيف جميل السعودي للمحترفين - الأسبوع 23:

* هجر (-- : --) الاهلي الساعة: 18:45.. القناة: ام بي سي الرياضية 1

* الشباب (-- : --) الاتحاد الساعة: 21:10 .. القناة: ام بي سي الرياضية 1

==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس :


â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 13 :

* الخرطوم الوطني (3 : 1) اهلي مدني
* هلال الفاشر (0 : 2) الرابطة كوستي

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 33 :

* ليفانتي (2 : 1) إسبانيول

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع 30 :

* هانوفر (2 : 0) مونشنغلادباخ

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 32 :

* ليون (1 : 1) نيس

..................................................  .......

â—„ دوري عبداللطيف جميل السعودي للمحترفين - الأسبوع 23:

* النصر (1 : 2) الرائد 

* نجران (2 : 3) الهلال 

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري المصري - الأسبوع 22 :

* وادي دجلة (1 : 0) مصر المقاصة 

* الاهلي (2 : 0) انبي

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الجزائري - الأسبوع 25 :

* وفاق سطيف (1 : 0) دفاع تاجنانت

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة 
موسى مصطفى 
عملتها شينة يا اسامة !!


رئيس لجنة البرمجة اسامة عطا المنان امين خزينة الاتحاد مارس ضغطا رهيبا على المريخ و بطريقة تستفز حتى خصوم المريخ حينما برمج له مباريات مؤجلة خارج القواعد لتلعب في ظرف اسبوع !!
من هو الجهبوز الذي اسر الى اسامة كي يضع هذا البرنامج غير العادل مع ممثل السودان في البطولات الافريقية في حين انه وضع الاهلي في الراحة و الاستراحة و كأنما القصد ارهاق المريخ.
المريخ سيلعب خمس مباريات خارج ارضة في ظرف 12 يوما بينما يلعب الاهلي شندي خمسة مباريات داخل قواعده .
المريخ سيسافر الى كادوقلي بعد ان يحضر في نفس يوم المباراة الي الخرطوم قادما من الجزائر (يعني لا تدريب ولا راحة)
يعود المريخ من كادوقلي يوم 24 ليلعب يوم (25) ضد هلال الابيض!!
ثم يعود الى الخرطوم يوم 26 ليغادر الى شندي ليلعب مع الاهلي يوم 29 ثم يعود الى الخرطوم ليواجه الاهلي عطبرة يوم 2 مايو !!
خرمجة خطيرة وضعها الاتحاد ليتخارج من الخطأ الذي وقع فيه حينما استثني الامل و تبعه بالرابطة !!
الاتحاد ورط نفسه حينما وافق على قرار الامل و الرابطة ليعيد انتاج الازمة!!
المريخ لن يلعب بجدول الاتحاد وفق لقانون الكاف لان المريخ سيرتاح ثلاثة ايام بعد وصوله يوم 22 اي بمعني ان مباراة كادوقلي فيى مهب الريح !!
ازمة جديدة صنعها الجهبوز الذي ورط اسامة عطا المنان!!
المريخ اخي اسامة حتى و ان ودع الابطال سيكون في الكونفدرالية وهذا يعني انك اخطأت ولا تدري ما حقيقة الامور في مثل تلك الاشياء.
من يخطط لاسامة عطا المنان اوقعه في المحظور و احرجه بكل اسف لان القانون واضح وصريح !!
لن يعلب المريخ مباراة كادوقلي في التوقيت الذي حدده اسامة عطا المنان
ليس هناك رحلة في هذا التوقيت و المريخ لن يستأجر طائرة خاصة حتى لو كانت على نفقة اسامة عطا المنان لانقاذ موسمه من الضياع و الانهيار.
الى متى يتلاعب اسامة عطا المنان بالاندية التي تمثل بلاده في المحافل الافريقية و الى متى يدخل نفسه في حرج و يجر الرياضة لمعارك في غير معترك!!
اسامة عطا المنان وقع في المحظور و سيجر النصف الاول الى كارثة !!
متفرقات
عمر عاد لاسطوانته المشروخ و ظل يهاجم لجنة التسيير بلا مبرر و لا ذنب!!
مللنا تلك الاسطوانة المشروخة و يجب ان يفتح اخونا عمر الصفحة لنرى جديدا لان ما قرأناه قديييييييم , يا راجل معقولة كدا!!
عبد الصمد ظل يأكل في رصيده لانه رهن نفسه لمن يحاربون المريخ و ينبشون اسراره!!
ما يقوم به عبد الصمد لن يعيده الى المريخ مطلقا!!
المحب للمريخ لا ينهش في جسده وهو يقاتل افريقيا كلها من اجل كتابة التاريخ!!
من يتحدثون عن الديون و مشاكل اللاعبين نسوا ان رئيس المريخ السابق الوالي من وضع المريخ في ورطة بمرتبات كبيرة لا يتقاضاه حتى الفنيين بالهلال و المريخ!!
المريخ يدفع ثمنا لسياسات الاخ جمال الوالي و ان خرج من البطولة سيكون لتلك السياسات نصيب الاسد !!
مشاكل اللاعبين المالية التي يتوهم البعض وجودها صنيعة اعلام المعارضة الذي يحاول ان يدخل الرجل المهذب جمال الوالي في معركة ندرك انه لن يكون جزءا منها باي حال من الاحوال لان الوالي لا يعارض و ليس مثل بقية الاداريين الذين يدفعون لتعطيل المريخ و لكن للاسف الشديد ان الصحيفة التي تعطل مسيرة المريخ هو من اسسها و اخشي ان تحسب عليه !!
اخيرا
المريخ سيتأهل من ارض المليون شهيد 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني يستعيد المركز الثالث في الدوري السوداني

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

عاد فريق الخرطوم الوطني لسكة الإنتصارات بفوزه على ضيفه الأهلي مدني بنتيجة 3-1، في اللقاء الذي شهده إستاد الهلال عصر الجمعة، ضمن الأسبوع 15 من الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.

أحرز أهداف الخرطوم الوطني أمين أبراهيم (هدفين) وأضاع ركلة جزاء، قبل أن يقلص فريد سيف الدين الفارق للاهلي مدني، ثم سجل البديل الغاني رزاق كريم الهدف الثالث للخرطوم.

كان الخرطوم عانى في آخر مباراتين بالتعادل مع مضيفه الهلال الاُبَيِّض سلبيا، ثم تعرض لأول خسارة هذا الموسم امام مضيفه الهلال كادُقُلِي بنتيجة 0-1.

وشهد الشوط الأول في بدايته سيطرة فنية من لاعبي الخرطوم الوطني خاصة الثلاثي دومينيك أوبوي والجناح الأوغندي مايكل بيرونجي والمهاجم أمين إبراهيم الذي تقدم لفريقه، ثم اضاع ركلة جزاء ردها القائم من مخالفة إرتكبت على مايكل بيرونجي.

في المقابل، تألق دفاع الأهلي بقيادة فتحي إبراهيم خميس ونادر عطا وحاتم مينا في إيقاف العديد من هجمات الخرطوم الخطرة.

وفي الشوط الثاني، أضاف أمين الهدف الثاني، لكن الأهلي مدني قلص الفارق عن طريق فريد، إلا ان البديل الغاني رزاق كريم احرز الهدف الثالث، ليسيطر الخرطوم الوطني بشكل تام حتى نهاية اللقاء.

استعاد الخرطوم الوطني المركز الثالث، بعدما رفع رصيده إلى 28 نقطة خلف المريخ الثاني بـ29 نقطة، بينما تجمد الأهلي مدني عند 15 نقطة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرابطة يغتال الخيالة بهدف

ومباراة جرت الجمعة بمدينة الفاشر غرب السودان، عمق الرابطة جراح الفاشر بإلحاق به خسارة جديدة، حين فاز عليه 2-0.

سجل  هدفي الرابطة أحمد أبّكر في الشوط الأول ورامي نورين في الدقيقة 90، بينما  اضاع لاعب وسط الهلال الفاشر وليد حمدان ركلة جزاء في بداية الشوط الثاني.

وهو الفوز الثالث على التوالي لفريق الرابطة الذي رفع رصيده إلى 15 نقطة، في وقت توقف رصيد أصحاب الأرض عند 7 نقاط.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ السوداني يمهد لمغادرة منصبه




كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

أقام البلجيكي لوك إيمَل المدير الفني لفريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ السوداني مؤتمرا صحافيا، قبل أيام على مباراة العودة لفريقه أمام وفاق سطيف الجزائري بملعب الآخير في دور الـ16 لدوري ابطال افريقيا.

رغم أن البلجيكي تحدث بهدوء، لكنه تحدث بعبارات لها علاقة في ما يحيط بفريق المريخ.

المؤتمر الصحافي للمدرب البلجيكي إيمل جاء في معظمه دعما للفريق واللاعبين، في ظل وضع مالي مأزوم يحاصر النادي الأحمر، ومعترفا بدور مجلس الإدارة في سعيه لحل تلك المشكلة.

وقال أن تكرار نجاحه في الموسم الماضي لم يعد ممكنا، في ظل تعادل الفريق بملعبه مع وفاق سطيف، وأن هذا الأمر حال حدوثه، فإن الذي يتحمله هو مجلس الإدارة الذي تولى المهمة خلفا للرئيس السابق جمال الوالي.

وشعر المدرب البلجيكي من خلال إجاباته للصحافيين بأن مقعد المدير الفني بدأ يتحرك من تحته، وأن عليه هو وعلى مجلس الإدارة تحمل مسؤولية الإخفاق في عدم الوصول لدوري المجموعات الأفريقي.

شعر المدرب لوك إيمل أن مجلس المريخ فتح أمامه ابواب الرحيل، وهو يفاوض مدرب الفريق السابق برهان تية علنا ليضمه إليه كمساعد، ولهذا السبب عقد مؤتمره الصحافي وسلم كتابه بيده ومهد للرحيل عن المريخ.

وسئل لوك إيمل عن موافقته من عدمها لضم مدرب وطني إلى جهازه الفني بصفة مدرب عام، فقال: "هل مدرب عام أم مساعد مدرب؟"، ثم أردف: "إذا كان مدرب عام فأنا هو المدرب العام، وأقبل بمبدأ إضافة مدرب وطني، لكن أنا المدرب الأول، وأنا أسمع وأقرأ بأن النادي يفاوض مدرب، لكن لابد أن يكون انا أول من يعلم بذلك".

ولم يخف مجلس إدارة المريخ رغبته في إضافة المدرب السابق للفريق في 2014 برهان تية للجهاز الفني بوضعية المدرب العام، بل وربما يصبح المدرب الأول مباشرة بعد نهاية المباراة ضد وفاق سطيف.

وتلك الرغبة برزت بوضوح في تصريحات لعضو مجلس الإدارة المؤثر رئيس القطاع الرياضي عادل أبو جريشة، وتصريحات أخرى للأمين للنادي.

وفي ذات المؤتمر، رمى لوك الكرة في ملعب مجلس إدارة المريخ لتحديد وضعه مع الفريق بعد مباراة العودة أمام وفاق سطيف.

وحول سؤال عن ما اذا كان الفريق فشل في الوصول لمرحلة المجموعات، اجاب: "كل شيء جائز، إذا لم يرض مجلس الإدارة، أو اصبح غير مقتنع بنتائج الجهاز الفني، ربما تتم إقالتنا، لكن المهم بالنسبة لنا هو أن نقدم أفضل ما عندنا حتى نتأهل".

بتلك العبارات، هيأ المدرب البلجيكي نفسه للرحيل، لأن عدم التأهل لدوري المجموعات بأبطال أفريقيا لن يعجب أحد.

لكن هل لوك وحده المسؤول؟

مجلس إدارة المريخ سيكون مشاركا في الأمر ايضاً، لكنه لا يستطيع أن يستقيل حتى لا يترك النادي في حالة فراغ والموسم على أعتاب منتصفه لذا فإن التضحية بالجهاز الفني أخف ضررا على إستقرار المريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تذمر لاعبي المريخ السوداني قبل مواجهة وفاق سطيف الجزائري
كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت



 المريخ السوداني
تطورت  الأوضاع بشكل كبير وسط لاعبي المريخ السوداني بسبب المستحقات المالية  المتأخرة عن الأشهر القليلة الماضية، ما قد يؤثر على مباراة العودة في دور  الـ16 من دوري أبطال إفريقيا أمام وفاق سطيف الجزائري يوم الثلاثاء المقبل.

وأبدى  لاعبو المريخ تذمرهم الشديد عقب نهاية مران اليوم الجمعة بسبب المستحقات  المتأخرة التي تبلغ 3 أشهر للاعبين الأجانب الذين يبلغ عددهم 5 علاوة على  حوافز المباريات، بينما يطالب اللاعبون المحليون بمرتبات وحوافز مباريات  سابقة.

وكشف مصدر موثوق لـ"" أن اللاعبين قرروا مواجهة الأمر الواقع بإرسل بعض قيادات الفريق برسالة لرئيس النادي أسامة وونسي يرفضون فيها السفر إلى الجزائر.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
بقلم : معاذ ابومؤيد
مجلس شايت ضد رغبة الناس
واصدقاء الWWX تناغم في الاحساس

الإحساس لما يكون معدوم مشكلة
ولما يموت مرة واحدة احسن تعليق تسكت وكمان بعد الموت جابت ليها عدم احترام لأحاسيس الجمهور دي بنقيف فيها الف احمر…
الجمهور دا خط احمر عديل
عذبتوه عذاب …
يعني وقت النفرة واقفين تتصوروا وعايزين تظهروا
ووقت الجمهور يتراجاكم عاملين فيها ماسامعين !!
بالله عليكم مين الزول النصيح الاقترح الانتخابات بعد التسجيلات!!!
دا اسه زول عندو احساس ولابيفهم ذي الناس !!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
هوي ياشفوت طالما جابت ليه عناد من الناس الفوق كمان نحن حاليا القوة المالية والجماهيرية الضاربة
جايانا تسجيلات بعد كم وعشرين يوم بالتحديد بعد يوم النفرة بثلاثة ايام سمعتوني ثلاثة ايام فقط !!
المطلوب كالاتي ياشفوت وضع مبلغ النفرة في البنك في حساب باسم جماهير المريخ ورقم الحساب يتوزع علي نطاق واسع عشان مريخاب الخارج والولايات يودعو مبلغ نفرتهم ونفرتنا دي مخصصة للتسجيلات فقط !!
عندنا ثلاثة خانات او اربعه محتاجة الفريق …
ندبر مالنا ونملأ الخانات بلعيبة وطنيين لو وفرنا نص مليار مع دعم من الاقطاب وميسوري الحال بنقدر نسجل ونسجل ونسجل ….
عشان ماننتظر رحمة زول ..
تكوين لجنة من القابضين علي الجمر والقلبهم علي الكيان وعمل حساب بنكي عشان نحول من اي مكان ..
بنرجع ليه بالتفصيل المشروع دا ونرشح اسماء له بإذن الله…….
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
مجلس منشق في نفسو
مجلس الرجل الواحد
مجلس جون سينا
معقولة بس !!
ماكنا مفتكرين الدولارات تشعل النار كدى !!!
والسفرية الأخيرة للخارج القشة التي قصمت ظهر البعير …
عايزين تقنعونا انها سفرية نصاح دي سفرية القنبلة الموقوتة ولها مابعدها؟؟
بس ماوقتو عشان نفتح الملف دا!!
اسه حاليا عندنا طلبين
عدم سفر جون سينا للجزائر
ودفع مستحقات اللاعبين
وعندنا بطرفكم نفرة القروبات تعادل نص مليار يعني ماعندكم سبب لعدم دفع المستحقات !!
دا غير الرعاية و التلفزة والدخل!!! الكاش موجود وماعايزين نقاش اعطو الاجير حقه قبل ان يجف عرقه واللاعبين ديل عرقهم جفة ليه اسبوع !!!!
تماطلوا لي شنو وعشان منو !!
عزر العملة الصعبة دا مافهم يدخل دماغ اي شفت صغير…
دي مطالب المدرج
ياريت تنفذوها قبل السفر للجزائر …
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ومازالت تصريحاتكم متناقضة
وكل يوم واحد فيكم مصرح
جون سينا من الخارج بصرح
ومن الداخل بصرح
الناطق الرسمي منو!!
مجلس الرجل الواحد
نجم الشباك الاول جووووووووووون سينا 
جون سينا ماشي وسطينا ذي باص الوالي في شارع كلو ركشات
ماشي مقفل الطبلون وكل مرة شايت ليه ركشة ركشتين برة الشارع !!
لكن وين يالحبيب
الجمهور حيبقى ليك اندر تيكر ويقول ليك استوب …
الوقت الحالي مابشبه زمان والحلبة ماتتحمل الضرب تحت الحزام!!!!
دا عهد احتراف ياحبيبنا قصة العنترية دي موضة وانتهت ذي موضة قميص تحرمني منك !!
لانختلف علي انتماءك للمريخ
لكن نختلف علي اسلوبك الذي افقدنا الكثير !!
التغريدة ذاتها زهجت من الموضوع لكن مليون في المية الحاصل لايسر عدو ولاحبيب !!
والله ماقاصدنك لكن متاكدين انو التدهور بسببك!!
لو حبيب ارحل بهدوء عشان مصلحة المريخ
لوعدو ارحل قبل ماترحل كصاحب مقولة فاااااااتكم القطار !!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
بمناسبه جون سينا الاداري عنده زميل اخر إعلامي The rockوالاتنين أصحاب!!
وصاحب الفرمان الاعلامي اصدر بيان الحملة ضد لجنة التسيير علي الجميع اتباع الاوردات وتنفيذها حرفيا والتهليل بعد فوات الاوان!!
The rock الإعلامي يدافع عن صديقه بصرف النظر عن غلطات جون سينا الإداري بتوجيه ضربات خطافية باليد اليمنى واليسرى وشن حملة هوجاء ضد التسيير والطبطبة علي صديقه بهجمات ناااااااعمة
الصديق وقت الضيق
اشغل الشارع عني بحملة موازية علي لجنة الكنكشة !!
The rockالإعلامي اخطر من جون سينا الإداري
والاتنين ضرب تحت الحزام!!
لكن الجمهور مصحصح يالWWX…
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ختاما
ابعدو جون سينا الهمام وسلموا اللاعبين الدولار واكد ليكم رفع اخوان المدينة التمام …
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج ونشجع ونتفرج في اخر عروض العام
وتاريخ جمعيتكم العمومية مابلزمنا لانو تاريخ غير مهضوم ومامناسب لحضراتنا..
لو بفهمكم دا اقعدوا لنهاية الموسم ساكت…
لانو الحيجي حيلاقيكم خربتوها وقعدتو علي طلها !!!!
الفريق محتاج ترميم في الخانات
وانتو ماعندكم اي دولارات
ذهابكم الان من الاولويات ….
منتظرين شنو ؟؟
عندي احساس عندكم امل تدخلو انتخابات الاتحاد العام او عايزين تحرجونا في منتصف العام ….
مدرجنا بيقول بصوت واااااحد اذهبوا فانتم الطلقاء….
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
همسة أخيرة
مامكن إدارة محتاجة إدارة!!!
دا علم جديد في إدارة الملفات مفروض يدرس في الجامعات!!
انتو ماشين بالمثل البقول
ليس ليس يطلع كويس
ماتصدقوا تلاقوا منبر يطلع صوتكم تمسكوا المايك وكل زول ينكر كلام التاني ….
غايتو اشغلتوا الشارع بتصريحاتكم وعملتوا سوق للصحف والإذاعات والتلفزيون….
عايز اقول ياخلف الله عذبتنا !!!
لقيت اكتر من خلف الله في لجنتنا ..
لكن جون سينا يظل النجم الاوحد
ويستاهل بصوت واحد
ياجون سينا عذبتناااااااااااااا !!!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
خارج النص
دعواتنا بالتوفيق للمريخ الزعيم
فوق كل ارض وتحت كل سماء
قبضوهم الكاش وانعشوا جيوبهم بالمال عشان نحاسبهم لو اخفقوا…
بحالتكم دي نحاسب منو ؟؟
موسمنا كامل في كف عفريت
وانتو عندكم امل في التمديد!!!
كنكشة جد !!
من انتم؟؟
من انتم؟؟
المريخ مريخ الشعب والشفوت هم الشعب
المدرج يقود ولاينقاد ….
••••••••••••••••••••••••••



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* أنباء عن عودة جمال الوالي لرئاسة المريخ عبر التسيير
 
 
   تواترت بعض الانباء عن عودة جمال الوالي لرئاسة نادي المريخ عبر لجنة  تسيير جديدة وذلك في حال عدم نجاح الجمعية العمومية المقامة في السابع  والعشرين من مايو القادم .. حيث سيتم اتاحة الفرصة للوالي من اجل اختيار  العناصر التي ستعمل معه في لجنة التسيير.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
نقطة نظام يالجنة التسيير

بعد مباراته أمام مريخ نيالا التي انتهت بفوز المريخ بهدفي اوكراه وتراروي خرج لوك إيميال على الصحافة في المؤتمر الذي أعقب اللقاء بحديث يعد- للأمانة- صادم للحد الكبير، فحديث الرجل حول أنه يعمل لفترة من دون أي رواتب، وكذلك أشار لمعاناة عدد من لاعبي الفريق من ذات المعضلة التي ظل الحديث عنها في الفترة الأخيرة سيد الموقف؛ في ظل حالة التضارب المكثفة التي جعلت الضبابية تخيم على مشهد الاستحقاقات المالية للاعبين والجهاز الفني.
منذ أن تولت لجنة التسيير المريخية مهامها ظللنا من أكثر المساندين لها، وقد بررنا ذلك الأمر بعدة أسباب أولها أن اللجنة مكلفة وأتت لعوالم المريخ في أوقات حرجة أعقبت ذهاب مجلس ترك الكثير من الأبواب مشرعة، وفي حوجة لدعم مادي عاجل؛ لهذا كان دعمنا للجنة حاضراً بقوة؛ لكن ما ظل يجري مؤخراً من أحداث أبرزها مسألة رواتب اللاعبين والجهاز الفني التي صرح بها إيميال فجأة في مؤتمره أمس الأول باستاد المريخ وأقول فجأة لأن الحديث عن الاستحقاقات كان يدور جله حول حقوق اللاعبين سواء كانو محليين أو أجانب؛ لكن ما قاله إيميال زاد من مساحة دائرة الحقوق الجهنمية التي من أوجب واجبات اللجنة أن تعمل على حلها لأنني أعتقد أن مايجري في أمر مستحقات الكثير من اللاعبين يعد أمراً غاية في الخطورة؛ خاصة أننا نطالب هؤلاء اللاعبين بتقديم الأفضل ونطالبهم بالتألق وحصد الألقاب؛ لهذا من الضروري جداً أن نعطي من نطالبهم بالإجادة كامل حقوقهم حتى يكون وقتها الحساب حاضراً في حال حدث الإخفاق وأعتقد أن مافجره إيميال في حديثه مؤخراً عن أنه يعمل في ظل ظروف صعبة؛ وأنه يعمل من دون مال لفترة يجب أن يجعل اللجنة بقيادة المهندس أسامة ونسي أن تعيد حساباتها جيداً في مسألة الاستحقاقات التي بات صداها يعم أرجاء الكوكب الأحمر؛ وهذا الأمر- بلا شك- سيكون له تأثيراته المدمرة على مسيرة الفريق الذي تنتظر منه قواعده الانتفاضة وتحقيق الألقاب سواء كانت محلية أو قارية.
حقوق اللاعبين والجهاز الفني باتت منطقة مظلمة وتحتاج لتوضيحات كبيرة من المجلس الأحمر.
لايعقل ما يجري في أمر مستحقات نجوم الأحمر ومدربهم يالجنة التسيير.
وهج أخير
انتصار المريخ على مريخ نيالا أكد على قيمة الكنبة الحمراء.
المريخ رغم الإرهاق انتصر وقدم عرضاً رائعاً قبل مواجهته النارية أمام الجزائري بسطيف.
الدوري مازال في البديات؛ لكن مايقدمه المريخ حتى اللحظة يؤكد على أن"أب زرد" قادر على الحفاظ على لقبه.
ايميال تحدث باغتضاب عن مسيرته مع الأحمر، وأعتقد أن الضغوطات التي خلفها الفرنسي غارزيتو بعد قيادته الموسم الماضي للمريخ؛ جعلت الرجل يطالب بعد مقارنة فترته مع ماجرى في الموسم الماضي، وللأمانة ما قدمه إيميال مع المريخ حتى الآن يعطي الرجل علامة النجاح؛ لأنه كما قال 14 مواجهة لم يخسر؛ وتعادل في ثلاث مواجهات وكسب 11 مواجهة، وهذا معدل مرتفع للنجاح بقياس الأرقام.
البلجيكي خلال المؤتمر الأخير أثبت دوافع كبيرة نتمنى أن تمكنه من قيادة الأحمر في مباراة الجزائري المصيرية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بإيجاز
ابوالعلاء محمد البشير
ننتظر دعواتكم لشفاء الصفوة (محمد)

*على الرغم من أنني لم أكمل الشهر الرابع من غربتي الحالية بالمملكة العربية السعودية إلا أنني شعرت بمرارة الغربة، وأنا أتابع فقط من على البعد سفر ابني الغالي محمد الى العاصمة المصرية مساء اليوم (مستشفياً) من حالة خاصة وهي عدم النطق والمخاطبة، أشعر بمرارة غريبة ولكن في النهاية هذا أمر الله وأشكر الله كثيراً على كل حال، فالمؤمن مصاب وكل مايحدث لنا ابتلاءات من ربنا سنصبر عليها دون شك .
* اليوم سيغادر ابني محمد الى القاهرة ضمن وفد كبير تابع لمركز الرحمن بمدينة النيل للحالات الخاصة ، وهي سنة اتبعها المركز بسفر وفد من طلابه الى القاهرة من أجل العلاج على أن يتكفل أهل الطالب بكل أتعاب وتكاليف العلاج والفحوصات والحمد لله الذي وفقني فى ذلك .
* قلت بالأمس مستأذناً الصفوة بأن أكتب اليوم عن ابني وهو بكل تأكيد غالٍ.. ومحمد شب على حب المريخ مثله مثل بقية أشقائه في البيت، فنحمد الله على نعمة العشق المريخي وهو رغم صغر سنه إلا أنه يعتبر هو وشقيقه مالك من أصغر رواد النادي ؛ فهما يتواجدان بنادي المريخ من فترة لأخرى وله علاقات مميزة مع عدد كبير من رواد النادي .
* اليوم وعند التاسعة مساءً سيغادر الوفد الذي يضم ابني محمد ووالدته بجانب اكثر من خمسين آخرين من الطلاب والطالبات وأمهاتهم بجانب مشرفات من المركز بعد أن سبقهم مدير المركز الدكتور الإنسان حسن احمد حسن الى هناك من أجل تجهيز مكان الإقامة وتسهيل ماهو مطلوب .
* وأحمد الله أن حالة محمد خفيفة وغير مزعجة فهو يتعثر فقط فى النطق والمخاطبة ؛ ولكنه في صحة تامة ويتمتع بذكاء مميز يمارس حياته بصورة طبيعية للغاية، ويتعامل مع الأسرة ومع أصدقائه بصورة طبيعية لاينقصها إلا المخاطبة فقط والحمد لله ؛ إن سمعه بحالة جيدة ونظره- ستة على ستة- فقط المخاطبة هي التى يعاني منها ابني محمد .
* اليوم سيكون حزيناً على ابنائي بالمنزل فبالتأكيد سيعانون من فقد والدتهم وشقيقهم ومن قبل والدهم بسبب الغربة اللعينة؛ ولكن بالتأكيد هذا قدر ربنا وعلينا تحمله وربنا سيكون معهم بكل تأكيد، بجانب أن الناس من حولهم ونحن شعب سوداني تميزنا بالحنية دون غيرنا من الشعوب .
* الكثيرون يسألون عن حالة ابني وماهي أسبابها وأقول إن أسباب ماحدث هو استعمال(الجفت) وهو آلة حادة تضغط على رأس الجنين لاستخراجه من بطن والدته وهذا(الجفت) يضغط على المخ وبالتأكيد سيكون له أي تأثير عضوي على الطفل؛ فإما أن يفقده البصر او الحركة او السمع ، والحمد لله ، إن محمد تأخر فقط في الكلام والنطق والمخاطبة ..ونحمد الله أنه في كامل قواه الجسدية والعقلية .
* منذ اليوم ستتحول قلوبنا ودعواتنا -كأسرة - الى قاهرة المعز وكلنا سندعوا بالشفاء العاجل للحبيب محمد، وبالتأكيد الكثيرون سيدعون له بالشفاء؛ كما ظلوا يدعون يومياً عبر الفيسبوك والواتساب، وهكذا نحن شعب متعنا الله بنعمة النظر الى الآخرين والدعاء لهم بقلوب صادقة .
* والتحية في هذه المساحة أوجهها الى الدكتور الإنسان حسن احمد حسن؛ مدير المركز وهو صاحب علاقات مميزة مع الأطباء في الشقيقة مصر، وعبر مركز الرحمن يقدم الدكتور خدمات عديدة وجليلة لطلابه، وتواجد عدد كبير من طلاب المركز بالقاهرة هذه الأيام من أجل العلاج ماهو إلا دليل قاطع على أن الدكتور وطاقمه المعاون والعاملات بالمركز ماهم إلا ملائكة رحمة لهؤلاء الأبرياء .
* وأتمنى من كل مريخي أو أي شخص آخر يقرأ هذا العمود أن يدعو لمحمد ومن معه بعاجل الشفاء، وأن يعود الينا محمد معافى وناطقاً فصيحاً .. وأسأل الله أن يحل عقدة لسانه ونعلم جميعاً أن رحمة الله سبحانه وتعالى واسعة وتسع كل شيء وبالتأكيد لن تبخلوا عليهم وعليه بأصدق الدعوات .. واللهم اشفه وعافه .
نقاط مؤجزة
* عفواً إن أقحمتكم في أمر أسري؛ ولكن لأنكم صفوة ولأن محمد منكم وإليكم فهو مريخابي رائع استأذنتكم بأن تكون المساحة الكبرى للحديث عن حالته وسفره .
* شكراً لرواد نادي المريخ والذين يمثلون عندي الأسرة الواحدة، وهم يتابعون حالة ابني ويتفقدونه من وقت لآخر حتى موعد سفره وهكذا هو عالم المريخ .
* حتى الذين لم يستطيعوا الوصول الى المنزل او الاتصال الهاتفي فهم يدعون له ويتابعون معي حالته عبر التواصل الاجتماعي وهؤلاء كثر والحمد لله على هذه النعمة .
* بجانب رواد نادي المريخ فإنني أشكر أصدقائي وأحبابي في كل المنتديات المريخية وفي كل التنظيمات المختلفة والقروبات عبر الواتساب والفيس بوك فجميعهم يدعون ويسألون .
* وأخص بشكري الإخوة الأحباء في قروب شلة الرياض جميعاً بدون فرز فهم نعم الأصدقاء يسألون عن حالة محمد يومياً ويدعون له بالشفاء العاجل .
* ولن أنسى الأهل والجيران جميعاً بأمبدة الحارة الرابعة وهم يتفقدون حالة ابني قبل سفره ، ومن الجزيرة والجموعية الجميع يهتمون بحالة محمد ابوالعلاء .
* انتصر المريخ على مريخ البحير بهدفين، وكسب النقاط وأصبح قريباً من استعادة مركزه الصداري وبقليل من الجهد والاستقرار سيحقق الأحمر الكثير .
* جماهير المريخ- حتى الآن - غير متأكدة إن كان الجهاز الفني واللاعبون قد استلموا حقوقهم من عدمه، وهناك تضاربات غريبة من قبل أعضاء لجنة التسيير فى هذا الخصوص .
* ومن حق الجماهير أن تطمئن على استقرار فريقها، والاستقرار لن يأتي إلا بالمال واستلام الحقوق والوضع في المريخ لا يحتمل أبداً .
* غداً السبت ستغادرنا بعثة زعيم السودان الى الجزائر لمواجهة وفاق سطيف فى لقاء الرد في البطولة الأفريقية أبطال الكأس وهي مباراة تحتاج للكثير بكل تأكيد .
* تصريحات أوكرا عبر صفحته على الفيسبوك تدخل الاطمئنان في قلوب الأنصار، وتؤكد أن اوكرا لاعب كبير ويحمل طموحاً من نوع خاص .
* خرج برشلونة من بطولة أندية أوربا بعد أن لقنه اتليتكو مدريد درساً قاسياً وهدفين نظيفين هي محصلة اللقاء بعد أن انتهى لقاء الذهاب بهدفين لكل .
* اللهم اشف محمداً وحل عقدة لسانه وأعده الينا ناطقاً وفصيحاً، اللهم إنك انت تعلم وأنت الشافي فاشف عبدك الفقير محمد ابوالعلاء .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيض الخاطر
ياسر المنا
لوك (يلعب) ضاغط

* تحدث معي أمس مدرب المريخ البلجيكي لوك عن رغبته في عقد مؤتمر صحافي بمقر إقامته لتوضيح العديد من الأمور التي يرى أن عليه توضيحها قبل السفر إلى الجزائر.
* يريد مدرب المريخ توجيه نداء إلى الأقطاب وعشاق النادي لمواصلة دعمهم للفريق في هذه الفترة المهمة حتى يغادر وهو في أفضل وضعية معنوية وفنية.
* سيؤكد المدرب البلجيكي- أيضا- احترامه لعقده مع المريخ، وأنه لن يغادر عقب مباراة الوفاق بالرغم من كل الظروف الراهنة.
* لوك يبدو حريصا على تجربته مع القلعة الحمراء وأكثر حرصا على تحقيق النجاحات وكسب ثقة الصفوة.
* لا يبدو المدرب منزعجا من بعض الانتقادات ويراها من الأمور الطبيعية التي تلاحق أي مدرب في العالم؛ لأن وجهات النظر تختلف- دائما- في كرة القدم.
* أكثر ما يحرص عليه مدرب المريخ من خلال مؤتمره الصحافي هو الحصول على مستحقاته المالية وأعضاء الجهاز الفني.
* لم يعجب الجهاز الفني للمريخ أن تهتم الإدارة باللاعبين- فقط- وتمنحهم الحوافز والمرتبات وتتجاهله.
* ينتظر مدرب المريخ تلاحما ودعما إضافيا من رجالات المال والأعمال والأقطاب والجماهير حتى يتسنى للإدارة الحمراء أن تسدد بقية المستحقات قبل السفر إلى الجزائر.
* يريد لوك رحلة بمعنويات عالية وأن يكون استلم وجهازه المساعد رواتبهم المتأخرة وحوافز العبور إلى دور الـ 16.
* مساعي البحث عن حلول تدل على أن مدرب المريخ حريص على الاستقرار والاستمرار.
* ليت دعوته لدعم النادي وتهئية الأجواء التي تدعم حظوظه في الجزائر تجد الاستجابة وتنهال الأموال على الخزينة الحمراء.
* محاولة لوك من أجل لفت النظر وإطلاق نداء لمواصلة المساندة المعنوية والمالية تدخل في إطار مبادرة فنية.
* لكنها لا تعفي الإدارة من تحمل المسؤولية ومواصلة جهودها لحل مشكلة مستحقات الجهاز الفني وحوافزه.
* الجهاز الفني جزء من الفريق ودوره لا يقل عن دور اللاعبين؛ لذلك يستحق هو الآخر أن توفر له ظروف جيدة للعمل والتطوير والتجويد.
* لم أصدق ما ذكره لوك عن أنهم في الجهاز الفني لم يصرف لهم بدل تدريب، وفي تقديري هذا أمر في غاية البساطة بمقدور القطاع الرياضي توفيره.
* إهمال الجهاز الفني ليس من المصلحة مهما كانت وجهات النظر ودرجات التقييم للنتائج والعمل والرؤية للمستقبل.
* الإهمال مع ما يتداول من أخبار أمر خطير يؤثر سلبا على المسيرة الحمراء وبالذات في المباراة المقبلة.
* جهد كبير بذل في الفترة الماضية، وتحمل مجلس المريخ صعاب شاقة، وواجه تحديات كبيرة، وننتظر منه حل مشاكل الجهاز الفني، وتقديم الدعم له؛ لقطع دابر الشائعات المحبطة.
* نقدر حجم المسؤولية وكثرة الصرف الذي واجهته الإدارة وما وفرته من دعم لإعداد الفريق في مسيرته الأفريقية.
* تحقق الكثير وتبقى القليل وبمواصلة الجهود يمكن التوصل إلى حلول تفرض الهدوء وتدعم الاستقرار.
* تبقت أيام قليلة على السفر ومن الضروري حشد الطاقات والتحرك في كل الاتجاهات لتغادر البعثة وليس بينها ما في نفسه شيء من حتى.
* الثقة كبيرة في الإدارة الحمراء أن تنجز دورها على أفضل ما يكون رغم الصعوبات التي تحاصرها.
* وكان الله في العون.
عصير الكلام
* يجهز لوك خطة يراهن عليها بقوة في الموقعة الجزائرية.
* فقط يأمل أن يتم التطبيق بدرجة عالية.
* البلجيكي يرى إمكانية كبيرة في العبور.
* وقلب الطاولة على الوفاق في ملعبه.
* لم يستفد المريخ من تجارب الماضي.
* التعاقد مع مدرب ومساعد أجنبي يعقد مهمة وجود المحلي.
* المدرب الثالث يعني ترهل وتداخل صلاحيات.
* تجربة غارزيتو خير مثال.
* المدربون الأجانب لا يثقون إلا بمن يختاروه.
* تجاوز المريخ التعب والإرهاق.
* كسب ست نقاط بجدارة واقتدار.
* قوة إرادة تزيد من الآمال.
* الروح القتالية تهزم المحال.
* وتقهر الفوارق الفنية والحسابات المنطقية.
* أتليتكو مدريد قهر برشلونة بالإصرار والقتال.
* ننتظر روح هزيمة الوفاق.
* كل لاعبي المريخ عازمون على إسعاد الجمهور.
* الروح المعنوية عالية والرغبة جادة وحاضرة.
* تهئية الظروف الجيدة هو المطلوب.
* في انتظار نفرة أخرى لسداد مستحقات الجهاز الفني.
* من دفعوا نصف مليار في ساعات يمكنهم تكملة المشوار.
* الصفوة السند الحقيقي وأسياد الوجع الأصلي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شهادة حق
حافظ خوجلي
المريخ بين المهم والأهم

* حديث مطول دار بيني والمدرب برهان تية؛ القادم لتولي مسؤولية المدرب العام للمريخ في المرحلة القادمة.. برهان ليس غريباً على المريخ فقد سبق وأن حقق معه نجاحات على المستوى المحلي والأفريقي، يكفي عودة المريخ الى منصات التتوبيج الأفريقية بفوزه ببطولة سيكافا. وبرهان- مدرباً- بجانب محسن سيد؛ بعد ان شكّلا ثنائية إبداع فني بمنظومة المريخ يومها، وإن كان المريخ سيعيد برهان من جديد فهو أهل لتحمل المسؤولية؛ لأنه يمتلك شجاعة القيادة وقبل ذلك فهو مدرب شاطر يعرف كيف يصنع النجاح.
* أعود لما دار بيني وبرهان أمس؛ وقد علمت منه كافة الاتصالات الإدارية التي تمت طوال يوم أمس مع إدارة مريخ نيالا لأجل أن يرافق المريخ الى الجزائر، وقد اقتنع الأخ ونسي بما دار بينه ورئيس مريخ نيالا؛ خاصة وأن لمريخ نيالا ثلاث مباريات مهمة تستوجب وجود برهان في قيادة الفريق ومن بعدها لا مانع في أن يذهب برهان مدرباً عاماً للمريخ.
* الاتصالات التي تمت هنا وهناك ما كان لها أن تحدث لأمرين: أولاً وضعت المدرب برهان أمام خيارين أحلاهما مر خاصة ومعرفتي به أنه يحترم العقود. وثانياً: ماذا سيفعل بالجزائر؛ الأمر الذي سيقلل من مكانة البلجيكي الذي يتولى الآن مسؤولية مباراة الرد، وهنا يجب أن نحترم ونقدر موقف برهان بالاعتذار عن السفر، وبعد العودة من الجزائر يمكن أن يتولى مهامه برضا مريخ نيالا ولا ضرر ولا ضرار من بعد ذلك.
* نرجو شاكرين للإخوة بمجلس المريخ قفل هذا الملف في هذه المرحلة المهمة من مشوار الفريق في البطولة الأفريقية، وفي ذلك خلق مناخ معافى للبلجيكي ايميل حتى يتفرغ بالتركيز الذهني والفني في كيفية إدارة جولة الإياب أمام وفاق سطيف بالجزائر وهي الأهم، ومن بعدها تعالوا راجعين للمهم.
شهادة أخيرة
* مجلس المريخ خاطب المفوضية بموعد انعقاد الجمعية في 27 مايو القادم.
* وفي ذلك تأكيد على أن من تحملوا مسؤولية التكليف ليسوا طلاب مناصب.
* نحمد لهم صبرهم في مواجهة تركة مثقلة لا ذنب لهم فيها.
* ورغم ذلك قدموا بياناً بالعمل، وغداً نعود لهذا الموضوع.
* جمعة مباركة.
* والقادم أحلى مع المريخ بإذن الله.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باختصار
احمد محمد الحسن
جلسة تأريخية

* كانت جلسة مجلس الوزراء التي عقدت أمس برئاسة المشير عمر البشير وحضور نائبه الأول سعادة الفريق أول ركن بكري حسن صالح، والنائب الأستاذ حسبو محمد عبد الرحمن، والسادة الوزراء، ووزراء الدولة، وعدد كبير من الشخصيات الرياضية الاعتبارية، وقادة العمل الرياضي في اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية، والاتحادات، والأندية، والإعلام الرياضي- كانت جلسة تأريخية بحق.. وكانت مصدر فخر واعتزاز لنا نحن- الرياضيين- أن تأخذ الجلسة حيزاً كبيراً من اهتمام الدولة على المستوى الرئاسي لمناقشة مشروع قانون الشباب والرياضة الجديد كما قدمه الأستاذ حيدر جلكوما وزير الشباب والرياضة الاتحادي، واتبعه بالتعديلات المقترحة على مشروع القانون.. وكان طبيعياً أن يحظى القانون باهتمام جميع الذين حضروا الجلسة، والذين شاركوا في النقاش، وقادوا بعض المبادرات التي من شأنها أن تفضي بنا إلى قانون مكتمل يرتضيه الجميع.. ولقد كان الأخ الرئيس بصفتيه السيادية والرياضية بارعاً جداً في إدارة الجلسة، وفي توزيع الفرص على الحاضرين، والحرص على توسيع قاعدة المشاركة في النقاش إلى درجة أن كل من أراد أن يتحدث وجد فرصته كاملة في الحديث، الأمر الذي زادنا قناعة بسماحة الأخ رئيس الجمهورية وديمقراطيته التي هي جزء أصيل من طبيعته رياضيا مطبوعا مارس الرياضة لاعباً ومشجعاً وإدارياً، ثم راعياً للرياضة في البلاد عندما أصبح رئيساً للدولة.. وشخصياً سعدت غاية السعادة باهتمام السيد الرئيس بالملاحظات التي أبديتها حول قضية الصحافة الرياضية، وضرورة وضع حد نهائي للتفلتات التي تصدر من بعض الصحفيين في بعض الصحف.. وأوشكت القاعة الوثيرة أن تهتز بالتصفيق والإعجاب عندما أيَّد السيد الرئيس مقترحنا بقيام مجلس خاص للصحافة الرياضية، وقام على الفور بتوجيه السيد وزير العدل بوضع هذا الاقتراح موضع التنفيذ.. كذلك أبدى السيد رئيس الجمهورية تعاطفه مع الأصوات التي تنادي بتحويل الأندية الرياضية إلى شركات مساهمة عامة؛ حتى نضمن لهذه الأندية مستقبلاً واعداً وإمكانيات هائلة تساعدها على المضي قدماً في أداء رسالتها.. واقترح سيادته أن تكون البداية بالناديين الكبيرين (المريخ والهلال).. وغيرها من الأفكار والمبادرات التي ضجت بها قاعة مجلس الوزراء أمس في معرض الحوار حول قانون الرياضة الجديد.
* لقد استحق السيد وزير الشباب والرياضة الاتحادي حيدر جلكوما، ووزير الدولة د. حسين حمدي، والوكيل د. نجم الدين المرضي، وأركان حربهم في الوزارة، كلمات الإشادة التي صدرت في حقهم أمس، والتي عبَّر عنها الأستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني أبلغ تعبير؛ عندما استهل مذكرته الضافية حول مشروع القانون بتوجيه الشكر والتقدير إلى الإخوة في وزارة الشباب والرياضة أن أخضعوا (مشروع قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة لسنة 2015) لشورى واسعة، وأشركوا الرياضيين بمكوناتهم المختلفة في مراحل إعداده.. وكان هو نفسه- أقصد محمد الشيخ- رائعاً ومبدعاً وعبقرياً وهو يقدم هذه المذكرة (الفنانة) التي لم تترك شاردة ولا واردة إلا أحصتها بلغة سلسة.. وكلمات واضحة.. ورؤية مستقبلية نافذة ومتفائلة لقانون جديد لهيئات الشباب والرياضة يحترمه الجميع.. ويتلف حوله الجميع.
* بقي أن نقول إن مشاركة عدد من النجوم الدوليين من ذوي الفهم والإدراك والثقافة الكروية العالية أمثال الطاهر هواري، وعمر النقي.. والشفافية التي تحدث بها كلا منهما خلال الجلسة.. والأفكار الجريئة التي طرحها كابتن هواري وهو يطالب بالبحث عن شعار بديل لشعار أهلية وديمقراطية الحركة الرياضية.. وعمر النقي الذي أكد أن علة الرياضة في الرياضيين- أنفسهم.. هذه المشاركة كان لها أثرها في لفت الأنظار نحو الكوادر التي تتمتع بفهم عميق لمشكلات الرياضة وهمومها.. وهو ما لا بد أن تكون له أبعاد ملموسة.. ونتائج مبهرة في معالجة التردي الرياضي الذي نعاني منه على جميع المستويات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
بالغت يا إيميال

* تبقت لمباراة المريخ الأفريقية أمام وفاق سطيف أربعة أيام فقط.. وفي الوقت الذي انتظرنا فيه مدرب الفريق ليحدثنا في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده أمس بفندق إيواء عن استعداداته لها، إذا به يفاجئنا بالحديث عن متأخرات رواتبه ورواتب اللاعبين ويناشد رجال المال والأعمال دعم الفريق، ثم يقول إنه لن يذهب!.
* أولاً يا سيدي الفاضل، من الذي منحك الحق في أن تخاطب رجال المال والأعمال وتطالبهم بدعم المريخ؟!.
* ثانياً.. نحن مالنا ومال متأخراتك يا لوك؟!.
* هل نحن رئيس النادي أو أمين الخزينة أو الفيفا عشان تشتكي لينا؟!.
* ثالثاً.. ما دام أنك كما قلت تقدر ظروف المجلس ولن تذهب في كل الأحوال، لزوم المؤتمر الصحفي والشكية شنو؟!.
* إذا فعلاً لم تتسلم رواتبك الأخيرة ولست على استعداد أن تصبر، فلتتصل بالمجلس وتخاطب رئيسه مش تخاطبنا نحن.
* أو تتوقف عن العمل وترفض مزاولة مهامك مع اللاعبين إلا بعد أن تستلم مستحقاتك، عشان نتصرف ونشوف مدرب غيرك يتولى قيادة الفريق في مباراة الثلاثاء.
* رابعاً.. من الذي قال لك اذهب؟!.
* طبعاً نحن ما قلنا ليك.. ولا يمكن نقول ليك، ولا مخولين بأن نقول ليك.. بالتالي لسنا الجهة التي تخاطبها بذهابك أو عدمه.
* بالمناسبة.. حتى المجلس أكد أمينه العام في تصريحات نشرت في هذه الصحيفة أمس أنك باقٍ في منصبك مديرا فنيا حتى نهاية الموسم، وليس هنالك أي اتجاه لإقالتك.
* يبدو أخي لوك أن هناك معلومات مغرضة تصل إليك لأشياء في نفوس أصحابها.. وأنت ما تصدق طوالي تقوم تعقد مؤتمراً صحفياً.
* أمس الأول مؤتمر بعد المباراة تتحدث فيه عن المتأخرات.. وأمس مؤتمر آخر تتحدث فيه عن المتأخرات.
* دي متأخرات دي ولا عاصفة الحزم؟!.
* عموماً أريد أن أقول لـ إيميال لقد تعاطفنا معك إلى أبعد الحدود، وتوقعنا أن تعيش أحاسيسنا، وتتنفس تنفسنا، وتحصر جهودك هذه الأيام في المباراة المقبلة باعتبار أنها مباراة صعبة، ولكنك- للأسف الشديد- خذلتنا.
* نعلم أنك مدرب محترف، وأن شاخور- رحمة الله عليه- ليس والدك أو ابن عمك- والحمد لله- حتى تتعامل مع المريخ بشيء من العاطفة.. ونعلم أن التدريب أكل عيشك، وأنك لست مجبوراً على أن تصبر على تأخر رواتبك، لكن كمان يجب أن تعلم أننا لن نرضى أن تشغلنا واللاعبين في هذا الوقت بالذات بشيء غير مباراة الثلاثاء.
* ثالثاً.. ما دام أن لجنة التسيير لم تسلمك رواتب عدة أشهر- كما قلت- المقعدك شنو.. حل عننا يا أخي واطمئن أن قروشك حا تستلما على دائر المليم، ولا كتر خيرنا.
* ختاماً أكد لي العميد عامر عبد الرحمن أمس أنهم سلموا إيميال مبلغ 13 ألف دولار أمس الأول، ولم يتبق له سوى راتب واحد هو راتب شهر مارس.
* وفي نفس الاتجاه وعدنا الأخ الرشيد الطاهر أمين خزينة المريخ بعقد مؤتمر صحفي يوم غد السبت في مكاتب هذه الصحيفة يوضح فيه كل الحقائق المتعلقة بالملف المالي.
* وبإذن الله نحضره وبعد ذلك لكل حدث حديث.
شكراً مجلس الصحافة
* شكراً المجلس القومي للصحافة والمطبوعات الصحفية.
* شكراً جهاز الأمن والمخابرات.
* شكراً الأكاديمية العليا للدراسات الاستراتيجية والأمنية.
* شكراً جزيلاً على الحلقة التدريبية التي اختتمت عصر أمس في مركز تدريب القيادات.. فلقد أضافت لنا الكثير.. الكثير جداً.
* كيف لا والمحاضرات التي اشتملت عليها قدمها دكاترة وأساتذة مميزون وكفاءات أمنية وإعلامية لها وزنها.. كما إن الدارسين من زملاء وزميلات المهنة قامات كبيرة أثروا المحاضرات بمداخلاتهم الثرة ونقاشهم القوي المستفيض وأسئلتهم الساخنة الصريحة.
* بقي أن أشير إلى أن الحلقة التدريبية كانت بعنوان مهارات وأخلاقيات العمل الصحفي.. وهي بالتأكيد أهم مطلوبات العمل الصحفي.
* وكفى.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام
محسن عطا
(سحائب مريخية)

اقبلي.. تجمعي.. ارعدي.. ثم اهطلي.. سحائب مريخية تحيل أرض الزعيم سخاء ونماء ، مريخية الوجه واليد واللسان تظللين سماء الزعيم في كل زمان ومكان.
في كل العصور يامريخنا أنت زعيمْ
وفي قلوبنا دوما تظل مقيمْ
نلت بالإعجاز والإنجاز أعلى شهادة
أهّلوك زادوك منعة
وبهم غدوت في النجاح مقيمْ
سحابة أولى :
أكثر من عودة مريخية شكلت فرحاً وأوجدت سعادة وسط المجتمع المريخي بدأت بعودة صحيفة المريخ؛ لسان حال الزعيم ومرآته مجدداً للصدور بعد غيبة طويلة حسبها محبوها والمتعلقون بها بما تزيله عنهم من ملل وتبدده من خوف على مستقبلها عقوداً من الزمان .
الفرحة بعودة الصحيفة يجب ألا تشغل القائمين على شؤونها، ومن ألقي عليهم عبء تحريرها من أن تكون منبراً إعلامياً رياضياً تهتدي به وتقتدي بمصداقيته وعقلانيته بقية الصحف الرياضية .
إن من أجل أهداف صحيفة المريخ حفظ الكيان والذود عنه بطهر اللسان وحسن البيان ، وتحاشي الوقوع في كل مايجر على الزعيم ندما ويعقب عليه سدما.
سحابة ثانية :
عودة الروح في ديار الزعيم قد أكدتها تلك الحركة الدؤوب التي شملت كل قطاعاته وأصعدته المختلفة والمتباينة، لقد بعثت هذه الحركة الطمأنينة في نفوسنا فهي إشارة واضحة على أن كل فرد من أفراد هذه القطاعات قد شعر بأهمية أن يكون له دور بارز في هذه المرحلة المفصلية من مراحل المد المريخي الذي غمر رحابه وفضاءه الواسع..
اهتمامات بالجملة لم تكن حكراً على قطاع بعينه دون الآخر، فالإدارة والجهاز الفني واللاعبون ومشجعو الكوكب الدري الأحمر والإعلام المريخي كلهم قد شمروا عن ساعد الجد ووقفوا في خندق واحد؛ همهم المريخ وهاجسهم الزعيم .
سحابة ثالثة:
أترعت وانسابت بعودة المحترفين الأفارقة الى سكة التألق والتميز من جديد؛ فالفرحة بعودتهم الى المريخ سوف تحقق مكاسب عظيمة محلياً وافريقيا، تراوري وكوفي وسلمون يشكلون قوة ضاربة تزيد من فعالية قوة الزعيم الهجومية والتي هو في أمس الحاجة اليها للتفوق على خصومه، ولعل الحاجة الى ذلك تظهر أكثر وضوحاً في مباراته الحاسمة مع وفاق سطيف مباراة الإياب التي سيتفوق فيها المريخ بإذن الله .
(اسناكس)
سيروا وعين الله ترعاكم.

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكورين يااحباب .  . . .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاجل :: مؤتمر صحفي لمجلس المريخ بشأن الأمور المالية ومستحقات اللاعبين

ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
يعقد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ مؤتمر صحفي عند الساعة الرابعة من عصر  السبت 16 إبريل بمقر صحيفة المريخ وذلك لتوضيح الأمور المالية بالمريخ  وقدمت الدعوة للإعلام المريخي وسيكون المجلس جاهز لإستقبال أي إسألة  وإستفسارات .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
إنهيار لجنة التسيير

× رفض كمال شقاق رئاسة البعثة الحمراء المتجهة للجزائر ، لأداء مباراة الحسم المحسوم أمام وفاق سطيف يوم الثلاثاء .
× جنابو مدني الحارس الذي تفاءلنا بوجوده في هذه اللجنة ، يعلن في مثل هذا الوقت استقالته .
× المدير الفني يعقد مؤتمرا صحافيا بمفرده ، ويصرح حي على الفلاح نحن نعاني الإهمال وعدم المال ، ويتخطى حدوده ومهامه ويناشد الدولة بدعم المريخ العاجز، بعد أن هرب أمين المال من حضور المؤتمر .
× وكالعادة يزوغ عادل أبوجريشة قبل كل سفر للفريق ، حتى يكون بعيدا عن نقص الأموال ، ويحضر فقط ليقود البعثة بعد أن يضمن أن الإمور قد حلت وتم علاجها .
× الرأي عندي هو أن لجنة التسيير قد انهارت تماما ، بهذه التصرفات التي لا تليق بقادة كيان كبير وعريض مثل المريخ .
× لماذا يرفض شقاق تكليف المجلس برئاسة البعثة ، فليس من حقه هذا ،لأنه قبل التكليف من قبل ، أم أنه كان يريد أن يعمل بمزاجه ؟ يظهر وقت الباردة ويملأ الأرض ضجيجا قبيحا ؟
× أما جنابو مدني الحارس ، هذا الرجل مسح بيده صورته الجميلة المنحوتة في ذاكرة الجماهير الحمراء تجاهه .
× وحتى إن كان صادقا في تعلله هذا ، والذي أشك فيه لدرجة اليقين ، أقول كان الأفضل ومن مصلحة المريخ أن يمسك خشمه حتى تتعدى مباراة الجزائر ، ولكنها عدم المسؤولية وعدم الإكتراث .
× خروج المريخ من الأبطال ليس بيد الوفاق الهلكان ، ولكنه بيد هولاء الأعضاء الذين أتوا للمريخ في غفلة من الزمن .
× احترمنا هولاء الرجال لتصديهم للمسؤولية وتسيير إمور الفريق بالفي والمافي ،وأشدنا بهم وبصبرهم ، ولكنهم الان ينهارون ويتهربون من أهم المسؤوليات التي تناط بهم .
× هولاءالرجال لم تطل فترتهم بالمريخ ، ومع ذلك ظهرت بينهم حزازات وتجاذبات لا تدل على ادراك وفهم ، بل نزعات ونزاعات وتفلتات صبيانية ما كان لها أن تحدث ، لو تحلوا بالصبر الجميل وارتفعوا لقامة الكيان الكبير.
× هذه لجنة مكلفة فقط ولمدة محددة ، فمن حقها أن تنسحب من هذا التكليف ما دامت عجزت هكذا ، وترد أمانة التكليف للجهة التي حملتها هذه الأمانة التي ناءت من حملها الان ، فكانت ستجد التقدير من الجميع بكل تأكيد.
× هل بعد الذي عانى منه الفريق قبل السفر وكل هذه الفوضى ، هناك من يظن أو يتعشم في أن يعود المريخ بنتيجة ترضى عشاقه ؟ لا اظن ذلك أبدا أبدا .
× كون الفريق ينتصر هناك هذا أمر مستحيل ولا نطمع فيه حتى ، ولكن نخشى ما نخشى أن يتعرض المريخ لهزيمة كبيرة وفضيحة تؤثر في مسيرة الفريق داخليا وخارجيا وربنا يستر .
× صحيح أننا نناصر هذه اللجنة ونقف بجانبها ، ونغض الطرف عن نواقصها ، حبا في استقرار النادي وتنفيذا لطلب الزعيم الفخيم محمد الياس محجوب ، ولكن الان نرى هذه اللجنة تنهار وتكاد تدخل المريخ في كارثة ، ومن خوفنا على الكيان نذكرها وونبهها بخطورة تصرفات أعضاءها ، علها تدرك ما يمكن ادراكهه .
× راجعت حديث المدرب البلجيكي في المؤتمر الصحفي بدقة ، فتيقنت أن الرجل لن يستمر بعد مباراة سطيف بهذا الوضع ، وكل ما قاله يعتبر بمثابة وداع للنادي الأحمر وبس .
الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا اليوم نقول ، إن ما فعله النادي الإنجليزي العريق ليفربول أمام بروثيا دورتموند أمس الأول ، يجب أن يدرس في فنون كرة القدم وقوة العزيمة وشطارة التدريب ، فيا أسفا على السودان وكرة السودان وناس أبوجريشة والدفسي والرفسي والهرجي .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلمة
عماد الدين عمر الحسن
لا زال الأمل موجود ..

• أول ما يجب أن يفكر فيه الجهاز الفني للمريخ فيما يتعلق بمباراة الرد أمام وفاق سطيف يوم الثلاثاء المقبل هو تأمين المنطقة الدفاعية بالكامل والحرص علي عدم استقبال الفريق لهدف خصوصا في اول ربع ساعة من المباراة .
• لو تماسك الفريق ولم يتلق أهداف طوال الشوط الاول فهجومه قادر باذن الله علي خطف هدف في الشوط الثاني وسيكون هذا الهدف الوحيد كافيا للتأهل الي الدور المقبل .
• الوفاق استقبل هدفين في مرماه في الدور الاول من البطولة ومن فريق مغمور ، ولا يوجد ما يمنع المريخ من التسجيل في مرمي الوفاق علي ارضه وبين جماهيره ، وكلنا شاهدنا مستوي خط دفاعه المتواضع .
• خلال المباراة الاولي بالخرطوم وقع خط دفاع الوفاق في أخطاء أكبر من التي وقع فيها دفاع المريخ ، فقط كان الفارق في حسن استغلالهم لاخطائنا بينما لم نفلح في استغلال اخطائهم .
• متوسط دفاع الوفاق ( قلش ) الكرة داخل خط الست ياردات وسقطت أمامه غير أن زميله كان أسرع من هجوم المريخ فلحق بالكرة وقام بتشتيتها قبل وصول مهاجمي المريخ .
• وفي لقطة اخري سقط المدافع داخل منطقة فريقه والكرة امامه وللمره الثانية يصل لاعبو الوفاق للتصحيح قبل لاعبي المريخ .
• البطء كان السمة الظاهرة علي لاعبي المريخ يوم تلك المباراة وهي السمة التي يجب أن يتركوها بالخرطوم ويغادروا بدونها الي الجزائر .
• أما الصفة والروح التي يجب عليهم اصطحابها فهي روح القتال والعزيمة التي أدوا بها الشوط الثاني وكانوا قريبين بفضلها من كسب المباراة ولكن الله قدر أمرا اخر .
• لو انحرفت تسديدة بكري المدينة القوية التي أطلقها بعد مروره من اثنين من مدافعي الوفاق في اخر عشر دقائق من المباراة سنتيمترات فقط الي اليسار لما استطاع خضيرية التعامل معها ، ولكنا اليوم في موقف اخر ، غير أن لو هذه لاتفيد .
• غالب الظن أن دفاع الوفاق سيخطئ ايضا في مباراة الرد بسطيف كما أخطأ في المباراة الأولي بالخرطوم لأنهم تعودوا علي ذلك وعلي المريخ الاستفادة من الاخطاء هذه المره .
• حتي الاهداف التي سجلها الوفاق في مرمانا بالخرطوم لم تأت نتيجة اللعب الممرحل والجمل التكتيكية ، بل كانت نتيجة لأخطاء مدافعينا ، فلو أمتنعنا عن الوقوع في الاخطاء في مباراة الرد لن يتمكن الوفاق من التسجيل .
• نظريا يبدو الأمر هين ، فكل ما نحتاج اليه هدف وحيد بشرط الا نستقبل هدف في مرمانا ، ولكن عمليا وعلي أرض الملعب يحتاج ذلك الي تركيز شديد وجهد مضاعف لتحقيق هذا الهدف . والأمل موجود ولو كان بصيصا .
• سنتمسك بهذا الأمل ونطلب من اللاعبين بذل الجهد الذي يتناسب وحجم المباراة ويتناسب مع وقفات جماهيرهم العظيمة الي جانبهم .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مؤتمر صحفي لأمين مال المريخ اليوم لتوضيح الموقف المالي بالنادي
 
 
يعقد  رشيد الطاهر أمين خزينة نادي المريخ مؤتمراً صحفياً في الرابعة من عصر  اليوم بمكاتب صحيفة النادي لشرح الموقف المالي بنادي المريخ وكشف المبالغ  التي سلّمها المجلس للمحترفين الأجانب واللاعبين الوطنيين والجهاز الفني  قبل السفر إلى الجزائر مع الرد على كافة استفسارات الإعلاميين بخصوص الوضع  المالي بالنادي وسيشارك في المؤتمر عدد من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة في مقدمتهم  رئيس النادي المهندس أسامة ونسي بعد أن وصل المجلس إلى مرحلة متأخرة من  الاستياء من التناول الإعلامي المكثف للأزمة المالية التي يعاني منها نادي  المريخ في وقتٍ يرى فيه رئيس النادي وعدد من أعضاء المجلس وأمين المال أن  المريخ لا يعاني من أزمة مالية تستحق كل هذا التصعيد وأن ما يتم تناوله عبر  الصحف مُبالغ فيه خاصة فيما يتعلق بأمر المستحقات المالية ويرى أمين المال  أن الأرقام التي توردها الصحف غير حقيقية وأن المريخ يعيش حالة من  الاستقرار المالي الواضح ولذلك يريد أن يوضّح الحقائق منعاً للاجتهادات  الإعلامية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* شكوك حول مشاركة عبد المؤمن جابو أمام المريخ
 
 
تعرض  نجم وفاق سطيف المميز عبد المؤمن جابو صاحب الهدف الثاني في شباك المريخ  للإصابة في مباراة فريقه أمس أمام دفاع تاجنانت ولم يتمكن من إكمال  المباراة وحامت الشكوك حول امكانية مشاركته أمام المريخ سيما وأن المواجهة  باتت وشيكة واذا لم يستشفى اللاعب بسرعة ربما أصبح خارج حسابات السويسري  الان غيغر مدرب الوفاق بعد أن أثارت الإصابة التي تعرض لها أثناء المباراة  قلق جماهير الوفاق التي تخوفت من احتمال غيابه في مباراة المريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدون عنوان
أبوبكر الأمين
نريد حلولا وليس مؤتمرا

* وجهت لجنة التسيير رقاع الدعوة لعقد مؤتمر صحافي اليوم بمكاتب جريدة المريخ للحديث عن الأمور المالية والذي نعرفه أنه يجب أن يمطر هذا المؤتمر دولارات لدفع مستحقات اللاعبين والجهاز الفني وألا يكون استهلاكا للوقت في الفلاشات وبدعة جديدة في تصريحات التخدير فدفع المستحقات نقدا هو فقط الذي سيدفع اللاعبين للتجويد وتجاوز الوفاق في عقر داره...
* وأمس بالرغم من أن كل اللاعبين حضروا التدريب إلا أن التململ ظهر بينهم جليا وأقبلوا عليه كالمجبرين وبخاصة الأجانب الخمسة الذين لم يكمل معظمهم الحصة التدريبية وألقوا باللوم على التسيير ووعودها الكاذبة والمضللة اليومية وسيكون تمرين اليوم بنفس الشاكلة اذا لم تحل مسألة المستحقات المالية ونحذر من تمرد اللاعبين وخطورته...
* وللأسف الشديد مازالت سلبيات معسكر القاهرة الفاشل الأخيرة تنعكس على حال الفريق فلقد كتبنا مرارا وتكرارا أن إفرازات هذا المعسكر السالبة ستنعكس على مجمل الاوضاع فكان الأحرى الاستفادة من تكلفته وتوزيعها على اللاعبين والجهاز الفني وكان من شأن ذلك أن ينعكس إيجابا على اللاعبين وعلى معسكر الخرطوم وبالتالي لقاء الإياب...
* ولكم ان تعلموا أن مجمل صافي دخل لقاء الوفاق قد صرف على مديونيات معظمها للشركات التي هي ليست بذات أولوية بل كان أولى بها اللاعبين وهذا يوضح جليا ان الأفكار التي تخطط وتنفذ في التسير ليست بقامة المريخ بأي حال من الأحوال ولا علاقة لها بأبسط مبادىء العمل الإداري...
* المشكلة أن اليوم هو آخر يوم للفريق في الخرطوم فهل سيطلع علينا التسييريين بمخدر جديد للاعبين بأن رئيس اللجنة سيلحق بالبعثة في الجزائر حاملا معه الدولارات كما خدروهم بهذه الكذبة في معسكر القاهرة؟ وحتى أن تلك الدولارات الموعودة طلعت ريالات سعودية ولم يقبلها اللاعبين لان سعرها منخفض في مصر...
* هذه معضلة كبيرة ومفترق طرق بعد أن سئم اللاعبين الوعود ومحتاجة لحل عاجل ولكن من الذي سيحل هذا الاشكال المستعصي وياحليل ناس الحارة والحوبة التجار المريخاب الزمان كان مثل هذا الموقف يمر عليهم بكشف سريع يجمعون من خلاله المبالغ المطلوبة في ساعة زمن...
* وناس الحوبة الليلة يظهر بعضهم في الصورة ثم يختفي شهورا هذا إذا لم يختفى بالمرة فزمان كانت الثقة موجودة بكثرة أما زماننا هذا فحدث ولاحرج والذي يريد ان يتبرع يدعو كل وسائل الإعلام لذلك كما أن الذي يريد ان يصرح من إداريي التيسير يعقد مثل مؤتمر اليوم ألم يكن الأجدى والأنفع أن يصدر بيانا صحفيا ويكسب وقته في حل المشكلة؟...
* وإذا أردنا الحديث عن مايريد التسيير الحديث عنه فنقول له إن مراقبة دخل المباراة لم تكن على المستوى المطلوب وأهدرت الملايين عليك وان تضخيم مبلغ تسويق المباراة لقناة الملاعب في وسائل الاعلام خلافا لمبلغها الأصلي الذي نتحفظ عليه جعل الاتحاد العام يخصم أعلى من نصيبه وبالتالي يأخذ حقا أكبر من حقه كما أن الاعلان عن مبلغ تذكرة المقصورة الماسية من خلال اللجنة المنظمة واعلان التسيير بحسن نية ببيعها بأضعاف ذلك المبلغ لزيادة الدخل خلق لهم اشكالا مع الضرائب تمت تسويته على مضض وضاعت مبالغ كذلك...
* حقا مباراتا وواري والوفاق كانتا كبيرتين تنظيميا على لجنة التسيير لعدم وجود الخبرة الكافية لديهم لإدارة مثل هذه المباريات الكبيرة التي تحتاج لحنكة تسويقية وذكاء تسويقي مميز وخبرات تراكمية مثلما كان موجودا لدى سلفهم...
* إنني أناشد المسؤولين في رئاسة الدولة التدخل السريع في هذا الوقت الحرج لأول مرة منذ أن عينوا لنا هذه اللجنة والتبرع بمبلغ محترم لحل هذه المعضلة فالمريخ الآن يلعب باسم السودان وأظن أن ذلك يكفي للتدخل السريع اليوم قبل الغد فالوقت يمضي مسرعا...
* كما أناشد الخيرين من أقطاب المريخ أن يهبوا لنصرة الفريق فالكرة اليوم في ملعبهم بعد أن شارك صفوة القروبات بأكبر نفرة جماهيرية في تاريخ السودان من حر مالهم واستقطعوا من قوتهم وقوت أبنائهم في سبيل الزعيم فكان أروع تلاحم يسطر بين النادي وجماهيره خاصة وان هذه الحملة ستستمر بعون الله شهريا فهل يحتاج منا أقطاب المريخ ورأسمالييه توضيح أكثر من ذلك؟...
* اصرار اللاعبين كما تنص عليه عقودهم في أخذ مستحقاتهم بالدولار سيزيد من أعباء التسيير مع الارتفاع الصاروخي في سعر الدولار هذه الأيام واذا استمر هذا الوضع وذلك جائز في ظل معطيات اقتصادنا المتقلب، فسيلقي ذلك بظلاله بضرورة زيادة موارد النادي بأي شكل من الأشكال لمجابهة هذه الزيادة الكبيرة في سعر شراء الدولار ألم أقل لكم إن الخبرات مطلوبة وتنوعها واجب في منظومة العمل بإدارة المريخ...
* كثير من لاعبي المريخ ممن التقيت بهم مؤخرا أكدوا أنهم مستعدون للعب وتأخير استلام مستحقاتهم لو صارحتهم لجنة التسيير بذلك من اول مرة لأنه في النهاية سيتحصلون عليها لأنها حق ولكن أن تتكرر وعود التسيير بدون الوفاء بها فهذا ما يحز في نفوسهم واول مرة يجابهون مثل هذه الزوغانات من إداريي الأندية...
* ولهذا فأنا أراهن مرة ثانية بانه اذا تم تسليم اللاعبين هذه المستحقات فسيقلبون الطاولة على الوفاق بعون الله وإلا فالطيران محمدكم إلى الكونفدرالية والكونفدرالية بعد اسبوعين أي ستظل عزيمة اللاعبين محتجزة وتبقى لحين السداد...
* تم قبل مباراة الوفاق تسييل الريالات التي رفضها اللاعبين بالقاهرة والتي لانعلم مصدرها وتم تسليم كل لاعب 20 ألف جنيه سوداني لاندري تحت أي بند وبالنسبة للأجانب تساوي ألف وخمسمائة دولار تقريبا بسعر اليوم تخيلوا أن جملة مستحقات أقل واحد فيهم تساوي في المتوسط ثلاثين ألف دولار وهذا ما ينطبق على لاعبينا الوطنيين أيضا وواضح من تذمر العقرب وعلاء وعدم حضورهم تدريب الأمس..
* ولوغلبتكم مشكورين ياتسييراب استقيلوا الاستقالة ماعيب العيب إنكم تودوا المريخ في داهية وهذا ما لانرضاه أبدا واحذروا ثورة الشفوت ومعاكم سعادة الوزير الذي جنى على المريخ...
* اعلام المريخ لا يستهدفكم في أشخاصكم يا هؤلاء بل ساندكم ووقف معكم في كثير من المواقف وآخرها نفرة القروبات والتعبئة لمباراتي وواري والوفاق وينتقد تقصيركم وسوء إدارتكم لعدد من الملفات بحكم عدم خبرتكم وينتقد أكثر اللعب على عقول اللاعبين بالوعود الكاذبة في وسائل الإعلام أما على أرض الواقع فلم يحصد اللاعبين شيء سوى السراب والسراب يؤدي إلى الخروج بالباب في أرض السطيفاب يا تسييراب يا ما مريخاب يا الجابكم اليسع للعذاب....

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المريخ تتجه الى مطار الخرطوم مساءً في طريقها للجزائر



تتجه  في الحادية عشرة من مساء اليوم عبر الخطوط القطرية بعثة المريخ في طريقها  للجزائر وتتوقف في الدوحة لساعات لتستانف الرحلة حيث يتوقع ان تصل الى  الجزائر صباح الغد وسيكون في استقبال البعثة نائب الامين العام محي الدين  عبد التام.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدوري الاوروبي: نتائج قرعة الدور نصف النهائي



أوقعت قرعة الدور نصف النهائي للدوري الأوروبي، التي سحبت امس الجمعة بمدينة نيون السويسرية، فريق فياريال الأسباني في مواجهة ليفربول الإنجليزي ، وشاختار دونيتسك الأوكراني في مواجهة أشبيلية الأسباني حامل اللقب.

ويقام الذهاب يوم 28 أبريل والاياب يوم 5 مايو .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبطال أوروبا: نتائج قرعة الدور نصف النهائي



في ما يلي نتائج قرعة الدور نصف النهائي لدوري أبطال أوروبا والتي أقيمت اليوم الجمعة



مانشستر سيتي - ريال مدريد
اتلتيكو مدريد - بايرن ميونخ



الذهاب 26 و27 أبريل. الاياب 3 و4 مايو

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثلاثي ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻐﻴﺐ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻥ ﻭﻳﺮﻓﻀﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﻔﺮ ﻟﻠﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮ
 .
 ﻏﺎﺏ ﺛﻼﺛﻲ  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻌﺰ ﻣﺤﺠﻮﺏ ﻋﻦ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺃﻣﺲ  ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺤﻘﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﺑﺪﺍ ﺗﺬﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺎﺧﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺤﻘﺎﺕ ﻗﺒﻞ  ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺑﺨﻼﻑ ﻣﺎ ﺣﺪﺙ ﺍﺑﺎﻥ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﻭﺃﻓﺎﺩﺕ ﻣﺼﺎﺩﺭ ان  ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﻲ ﺭﺑﻂ ﻣﻐﺎﺩﺭﺗﻬﻢ ﻟﻠﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﻼﻣﻬﻢ ﻟﻠﻤﺎﻝ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بركان رياضي
أحمد دراج
المريخ دخل الجزائر

- تعادلنا في أمدرمان.
- قادرون على العودة من بعيد.
- دوخنا الجزائر العام الماضي فهل نفعلها هذه المرة .
- زعيمنا يدخل الجزائر هذه المرة عبر بوابة إياب دور ال16 لدوري أبطال إفريقيا.
- وفاق سطيف فريق محترم وعنده مقدمه هجومية قوية وسريعة ويقتنص الأهداف عبر داغالو وجابو.
- الوفاق غير ودفاعه فيهو مشاكل كتيرة ووسط ملعبه ليس بالقوة التي تستطيع إيقاف إنطلاقات وسرعة كوفي وأوكراه والمدينة .
- المدينة وتراوري ثنائي خطير ومرعب وقادرين علي التلاعب بدفاعات وشباك السطايفة.
- العام الماضي عذبنا السطايفة وخرجنا متعادلين.
- ياحليل غارزيتو .
- المريخ خارج الديار غير .
- تأهيل نفسي وبدني جيد يعني تأهل مضمون .
- عودة علاء للدفاع تعني عودة الروح القتالية بجانب أمير الذي يحتاج لإستعادة الثقة بنفسه.
- علي جعفر مميز وهذا العام غير أنه يحتاج أن يتحرر من ضغوط خانته وعدم التقيد بالإلتزام بواجباته بل يكمل دوره ويعاون ويساعد أمير كمال .
- كوفي وأوكراه ومن خلفهم سلمون وعمر بخيت يعني خيارات وسط متوازن.
- الوفاق يعرف المريخ جيدا ويعمل له الف حساب فهل يعلم إيمال ذلك .
- المريخ يحتاج للمحافظة على نظافة شباكه ومن ثم مباغتة الوفاق ولدغه عبر العقرب أو تراوري .
- تغير التكتيك واجب يا إيمال ف(4-3-3) لن تخدم المريخ في الجزائر وإنما (4-5-1) فيكون تراوري صريحا في الهجوم والعقرب يكون تحت تراوري لأن يمتاز بالإنطلاقات السريعة والتسديد القوي من مناطق بعيدة مع الاعتماد علي سرعة الثنائي الغاني اوكراه وكوفي .

بركان هاديء :

- ماذا يحدث في قطاع المراحل السنية .
- نبارك للأخ خالد تاج السر نيله الرخصة (C).

بركان خامد :

- هل يعيد التاريخ نفسه العام الماضي أتهم غارزيتو بالبيع لأنه زكر أن اللاعبين لم يأخزو حقوقهم (حوافز التأهل لدوري المجموعات).
- الأن المريخ ذاهب للجزائر فهل أخز اللاعبين الوطنيين والأجانب والجهاز الفني حقوقهم.
- كرة القدم مهنة وإحتراف وليست ولاء كما يتخيل البعض فهنالك واجبات وإلتزامات علي اللاعبين والجهاز الفني وكذلك على مجلس الإدارة واجبات وإلتزامات .
- مؤتمر إيمال عقب لقاء مريخ نيالا في الدوري الممتاز كان واضح وصريح أنه يعمل دون راتب وأن اللاعبين عندهم حقوق مالية لم يستلموها.
- لاعبي المريخ مميزين ورائعين فقط أعطوهم حقوقهم وتهيأتهم نفسيا ومعنويا وهم قادرون على العودة من الجزائر بأغلى وأحلى تأهل لدوري مجموعات دوري أبطال إفريقيا.

بركان ثائر :

- ضرب وحرق وجري في الجوهرة.
- فطومة والرخصة (C) والإطاحة بالعشري مسألة وقت.
- إنسلاخات وإستقالات بالكوم من روابط الهلال .
- كتيبة الجوهرة وحماة الكاردينال ممتاز يافطومة والرشيد.
- الدولة الفاطمية تسيطر على هلال .
-قمتنا عصر واللعب تحت ضل شجرة فطومة.

براكين حمراء :

- أبو جريشة غير مرغوب فيه يإدارتنا .
- قرار خاطيء الإستعانة ببرهان في هذا التوقيت والمريخ يستعد للمغادرة فمن إين تضمنون مدرب يعلم أنه سيتم الإستغناء عقب لقاء الوفاق أن يخلص لكم .
- نحن معكم ياتسير حتى إنتهاء فترة التكليف ولكن خلوكم واضحين معانا .
- القروبات والأقطاب والمحبين قدموا الدعم المالي للتسير واللاعبين لم يستلموا حقوقهم ماهي الأسباب في ذلك.
- نعلم أن على المريخ مديونيات كثيرة ولكن فريق الكرة مهم ياونسي .
- دعم ومساندة غير عادية للجنة التسيير ومازال العرض مستمر.
- غياب الثلاثي علاء الدين والمعز والعقرب من تدريب الأمس يثير المخاوف قبل الإقلاع للجزائر .
- مؤتمر صحفي لمجلس الإدارة بشأن الأمور المالي . .
- جمهور المريخ أحلى وأعظم وأفضل جمهور في السودان ويستحق مقابل ذلك تأهل من أرض المليون شهيد .
- إتحاد مونس والنجوم الحمراء يجد الإستحسان من الجميع وننتظر الأسود والجوارح ويكون الترس واحد وقوتنا في وحدتنا.
- التيفو ثقافة وجمال وإبداع نتمنى أن يتحد فريق التيفو مع مشرفي القروبات من اجل توحيد التيفو ويصبح واحد في طابق شاخور .
- تجمع الروابط تسبق الجميع والبعثة للجزائر وتقوم بعمل رائع هنالك وستكون في إنتظار البعثة في المطار بالجزائر.
- تهانينا للعريس مهند كمال رئيس غرفة عمليات الزعيم بمناسبة دخوله القفص الذهبي.
- نبارك للصفوة والصديق الأخ أمير ساتي بمناسبة إستقباله لمولوده الأول نسأل الله أن يحفظه ويكون من أبناء السودان الصالحين.
- نودع البعثة فجر الغد ودعوات الملايين ومحبي وعشاق الأحمر مع مريخ الأمة والشعب مريخ السودان بتحقيق نتيجة تأهلنا لدور ال8 من دوري إبطال إفريقيا .
- بالتوفيق لممثل الوطن الثاني الأهلي شندي بتحقيق التأهل ونتعانق جميعت إبتهاجا بتأهل الزعيم والنمور .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ ينفي تذمر المحترفين الأجانب
 
 
نفى  القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ على لسان الكابتن حاتم محمد أحمد نائب رئيس القطاع  وجود أي تذمر من اللاعبين بسبب مستحقاتهم المالية كما تردد أنهم رفضوا  اكمال المران المسائي للفريق أمس بسبب المستحقات وقال إن بكري المدينة  وعلاء الدين والمعز محجوب غابوا باذن من الجهاز الفني بسبب ظروف خاصة في  حين لم يكمل تراوري وسالمون وجمال سالم المران بسبب الإرهاق ورغبة ايمال في  منح اللاعبين الراحة المطلوبة قبل التوجه للجزائر ووعد حاتم بتسليم  اللاعبين مستحقاتهم اليوم مشدداً على أهمية تلك الخطوة حتى يغادر الفريق  للجزائر في وضعية جيدة تمكّنه من قلب الطاولة على وفاق سطيف يوم الثلاثاء  المقبل والتأهل على حسابه لمرحلة المجموعات من دوري الأبطال.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺧﻄﻴﺐ ﻣﺴﺠﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻤﻪ ﻳﺪﻋﻮ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺯﺭ ﻟﻼﺣﻤﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺻﻼﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ ورد هذا الخبر فى صحيفه الصدى اللهم نسألك نصرا مؤزرا لمريخ السودان



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الاشانتي الغاني ينفي التفاوض مع مدرب الخرطوم الوطني ابياه

نفى نادي أشانتي كووتوكو الغاني على لسان الرئيس التنفيذي صمويل اوبوكو في حديث لوسائل إعلام غانية أن يكونوا فاوضوا كويسيه ابياه المدير الفني للخرطوم الوطني ليعمل مدرباً للأشانتي في المرحلة المقبلة وقال اوبوكو إنه على علاقة جيدة مع كويسي ابياه ويتواصل معه بصورة عادية لكنه لم يتحدث معه عن نية الاشانتي في التعاقد معه حتى يعمل مديراً فنياً للفريق في المرحلة المقبلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تتجه في الحادية عشرة من مساء اليوم عبر الخطوط القطرية بعثة المريخ في  طريقها للجزائر وتتوقف في الدوحة لساعات لتستانف الرحلة حيث يتوقع ان تصل  الى الجزائر صباح الغد وسيكون في استقبال البعثة نائب الامين العام محي  الدين عبد التام.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيتو
سامر العمرابي
إنقاذ المريخ

ساند الاعلام الاحمر لجنة التسيير المريخية ووقف معها بقوة منذ اليوم الأول لإعلان الاسماء وحتى اليوم ولم يقصر في دعمها معنويا وإعلاميا وماديا لدرجة التكتم على بعض أوجه القصور حتى يقوموا بالعلاج اللازم.
ساهم بعض قادة الإعلام في إعانة اللجنة على اختيار المدرب البلجيكي في ظل خيارات شحيحة وكذلك في إعادة المهاجم المالي تراوري وحل مشكلة الحارس الأوغندي جمال سالم الأخيرة واقناعه بالعودة وقدموا مساعدات مالية معتبرة بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر وآخرها اللافتات التي وضعت حول الملعب يوم مباراة الوفاق لصحف الزاوية والصدى واليوم التالي.
قادة اللجنة يعلمون جيدا تفاصيل كل ماذكرناه سابقا فضلا عن تقديم النصح والمقترحات ومحاولات تجسير الهوة المصطنعة مع الرئيس السابق جمال الوالي ناهيك عن إجراء الحوارات والسعي للتصريحات في الأوقات الصعبة لتهدئة الأوضاع ولم يسبق أن تعرض أعضاء التسيير للإساءة أو الشتائم أو الاستهداف الشخصي كما يحدث في إعلام الند التقليدي.
ومع ذلك ظل بعضهم يردد سرا وعلانية انهم مستهدفون ويتعرضون لحرب خفية علما بأن رئيس اللجنة المهندس أسامة ونسي جلس مرتين مع اعلاميي النادي وتبادل معهم الحديث والنقاش في أمور النادي بكل ود واحترام وصراحة وأكدوا له في الجلستين انهم يدعمون جهودها ويقدرون الظروف الصعبة المحيطة بهم.
ولكن بمرور الايام تكشفت الكثير من الحقائق ووضح تماما أن اللجنة فعلا أقل من طموحات أهل النادي وأنها ضعيفة إداريا وستقود المريخ إلى الهاوية بأفعال وقرارات غريبة إضافة إلى عدم الوضوح في كثير من الملفات الحساسة.
كررت في عدة مقالات أن اللجنة تستهدف نفسها قياسا بالطريقة العقيمة التي تدير بها النادي وعدم قدرتها على تقدير الأمور بشكل صحيح وظلت تراوغ في تحديد موعد الانتخابات باعذار واهية حتى الآن وكذلك في ملف استحقاقات اللاعبين الوطنيين والأجانب حتى حدث إضراب معسكر القاهرة الشهير الذي فضح التسيير.
أحد أعضاء اللجنة ظل يجاهر عقب مباراة وفاق سطيف بأن النتيجة تمت بفعل فاعل وقبلها سمعنا أحد قادتها يقول بأن مشكلة جمال سالم مفتعلة وليست لديه حقوق على المريخ في الوقت الذي قامت بتسليمه 6 آلاف دولار حتى يسافر للحاق بمعسكر القاهرة.
والآن يتواصل مسلسل التدمير بمحاولة إجبار المدير الفني البلجيكي على الاستقالة بمفاوضات تتم في الخفاء مع الثنائي الوطني برهان تيه ومحسن سيد حتى كشفها الإعلام لتلجأ اللجنة للتبريرات الواهية كالعادة.
ايمال فضح اللجنة مرتين..الأولى عقب مباراة مريخ نيالا عندما قال للصحفيين انه يعمل مجانا لثلاثة أشهر وبقية طاقمه الفني وشكى من الظروف الصعبة للفريق وطالب الصحافة بعدم الضغط على اللاعبين تقديرا للظروف التي يلعبون فيها وأنه لايعلم شيئا عن المفاوضات مع مدربين وطنيين ولم تتم مشاورته.
والثانية بعقد مؤتمر صحفي مساء أمس في فندق إيواء واصل فيه كشف الكثير من الحقائق بعد أن شعر بعدم الثقة في الذين من حوله ومحاولتهم تقديمه كبش فداء للاخفاق الإداري.
علما بأن ايمال تنازل عن صراحته التي تحدث بها اول امس وحاول أيضا تجميل وجه إدارة النادي وشكرها على الجهود التي تبذلها وهو يعلم تماما أنه يجامل فقط.
مناشدة البلجيكي للدولة ورجال الأعمال والشركات لدعم المريخ تكشف بجلاء انه لاينتظر شيئا من لجنة التسيير وربما فقد الأمل.
نعيد ونؤكد أن البلجيكي معه الف حق لأنه لم يجد عونا معنويا ولاماديا من إدارة النادي ولكن صمت أعضاء اللجنة وغيابهم اغرى المدرب لكشفها للرأي العام المريخي.
رئيس بعثة الفريق إلى سطيف غير معروف.. برهان حصل على تأشيرة الجزائر.. مستحقات اللاعبين والمرتبات في علم الغيب.. المدرب يتحدث علنا عن رواتبه ومايحيط بالفريق.. واللاعبين في احباط وعدم ثقة مع الادارة ..مايحدث يعكس حالة الفوضى التي يعيشها النادي.
الاستياء الجماهيري بلغ مداه ويكفي الانتقادات الساخنة التي تعرض لها قادة اللجنة عقب مباراة الوفاق وهي مؤشر بأن الصمت لن يطول والعواقب ستكون وخيمة.
المريخ مقبل على مباراة مصيرية أمام وفاق سطيف وإذا غادر البطولة لاقدر الله فهو مواجه بتحد آخر في دور الترضية ولكن إدارة النادي آخر من يعلم ذلك وآخر من يقدر خطورة الوضع.
هل مشكلة المريخ في تعيين مساعد وطني؟ وهل قامت لجنة التسيير بواجباتها تجاه الفريق حتى تقدم على خطوة محفوفة بالمخاطر لهدم الاستقرار الفني في هذا التوقيت الخاطئ؟
مهمة اللجنة الرئيسية هي الدعوة لجمعية عمومية وظلت تماطل في أمر التكليف بصورة غريبة تدفع للشك في نواياها..
إذا كانت لجنة ونسي قادرة على إدارة النادي بطريقة صحيحة إداريا وماليا عليها الاستمرار مع الدعوة فورا لانتخابات وتحديد موعدها بخطاب رسمي للمفوضية.
وإذا كانت غير قادرة على ذلك واظنها فعلا كذلك فيجب عليها احترام إرادة المريخاب وتقديم استقالات جماعية والرحيل عن النادي ونشكر لها ماقدمته في كل الأحوال.
انتهى البيان.

ختام وسلام
أنقذوا المريخ!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
خطورة المرتدات واستغلال الركنيات

×مواجهات المريخ أمام وفاق سطيف الجزائري خلال الموسم الماضي، بالإضافة إلى المباراة التي لعبها الفريقان في الموسم الحالي، تشف عن عدد من نقاط الضعف بالفريق الجزائري لاسيما خط الظهر، إذ أن المريخ أستطاع الوصول إلى شباك سطيف في ثلاث مناسبات من ثلاث ركنيات، من مجموع تلك الموجهات ، ونجد أن تلك الكرات نفذها باحترافية وذكاء كبيرين الغاني كوفي، ما يوضح حجم المشكلات التي توفرها الكرات العالية بدفاعات سطيف إضافة إلى حارس المرمى.

×يتفق معظم المريخاب بأن التبديل الذي قضى بخروج الغاني كوفي خلال جولة الذهاب، يُعد تبديل خاطئا بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من مضمون ، بالرغم من أن الجهاز الفني أستند في ذلك القرار على تراجع مردود الغاني، وعدم مساهمته الفاعلة في الواجب الدفاعي، بالإضافة إلى نيته في تغير الفلسفة الهجومية، ما يتطلب تبديل مراكز اللاعبين، وقد تكون هذه الدوافع مقنعة بالنسبة للبلجيكي إيميال، لكنها لم تكن مقنعة بالنسبة لنا، وللجمهور المريخي، إذ أن الفريق توفر على ما يقارب الخمس ركنيات عقب تبديل كوفي، وجاء تنفيذها من مواطنه أوكرا برعونة تامة وعدم تركيز واستعجال، ما كفل للضيوف الخروج بتعادل غالٍ من داخل القلعة الحمراء.

×أيضاً استطاعت عناصر هجوم اتوال دو كونغو تسجيل هدفين من كرات معكوسة داخل ملعب الوفاق، ما كفل لهم معادلة النتيجة، قبل ان يتراجع مستوى الفريق الكونغولي الأمر الذي نرجعه إلى عدم الخبرة، بالتالي فرط الفريق الكونغولي في تأهلٍ كان بمتناول اليد، كما سبق للرجاء البيضاوي المغربي وأن فرض التعادل بهدفين على الوفاق داخل أرضه بعد نهاية جولة الذهاب بهدفين لمثلهما ، وهو السيناريو الذي يخشى السطايفة تكراره خلال جولة المريخ القادمة، حيث عرضهم الرجاء إلى تجربة مريرة قبل أن يتأهل نسر الهضاب عبر ركلات الترجيح، والأمر المهم في تلك المباراة هو أن هدف الرجاء نتج عن كرة عكسية وهنالك أيضا هدف غير محتسب نتج عن كرة طولية عالية في العمق، ما يوضح حجم المشاكل الدفاعية للوفاق عند التعامل مع الكرات العالية أو المعكوسة، فضلاً عن فشله الدائم في التعامل مع الركنيات.

×وفاق سطيف فريق مميز في الارتداد السريع لاسيما في حال أقتنص خط وسطه كرة مرتدة من فريق في وضعه الهجومي ، حيث يتميز خط مقدمة الوفاق بقدرات عالية في تخزين الكرة، ويتميز أكثر في المواجهات الفردية، إثر المهارة العالية لكل من زياية وداغلو ومؤمن جابو ، الأمر الذي يترتب عليه ضرورة الحيطة و الحذر من الجهاز الفني للمريخ من خطورة هذه النقطة ، مع تكثيف العمل الجماعي لحظة الفقدان ، إضافة إلى تحذير عناصر المحور و الدفاع والأطراف من ترك زملائهم عرضة للمواجهة الفردية ، حتى وأن تطلب الأمر إيقاف عناصر الوفاق عبر الالتحام البدني عبر المخالفات الطفيفة التي لا تستوجب بطاقات ملونة.

×من ضمن الملاحظات التي خرجت بها عقب مشاهدتي جولتي الوفاق أمام الرجاء وأمام أتوال دو كونغو، هو حجم الغضب الكبير الذي يتميز به جمهور الوفاق لاسيما عند تسجيل هدف بمرمى فريقهم داخل ملعب الثامن من ماي، وتلك الرؤية تفيد أن لاعبي المريخ سوف يخوضون اللقاء تحت ضغط كبير حال نجحوا في الوصول إلى مرمى الخصم، وهنا تنتظر الجهاز الفني مهمة شاقة تتعلق بتقسيم زمن الجولة وتوجيه اللاعبين في الوقت المناسب للاندفاع الهجومي والوقت المناسب لقتل اللعب، والوقت الأمثل لتهدئة الأجواء ، الأمر الذي يتطلب لياقة بدنية وذهنية عالية من اللاعبين فضلاً عن عودة الروح القتالية التي تميز بها مريخ الموسم الماضي.

في القائم

×إبعاد كريم الحسن من جولة الإياب يعود إلى لبطء الشديد الذي يعاني منه الغاني وبسبب تميز خط وسط الوفاق بالسرعة العالية أو هكذا يبدون لنا الأمر.

×خلال مؤتمره الصحفي الأخير تحدث البلجيكي إيميال عن عدم علمه بالخطوة التي أتخذها المجلس بإضافة برهان إلى الجهاز الفني.

×من الأفضل مشاورة الرجل حتى لا تتكرر مشكلة أمير دامر وحتى لا تتكرر مشكلة غارزيتو وبرهان.

×لم أفهم حديث البلجيكي للمريخاب عن الدعم المالي فالرجل منوط به الواجب الفني لا الإداري.

×إيميال فسر الأمر قائلاً : بأنه أتفق مع الامين المالي على التحدث حول الأوضاع المالية إلاّ أن الإدارة لم ترسل مندوباً إلى المؤتمر الصحفي.

×أخر جولة للمريخ داخل الجزائر كانت أمام العلمة، خلالها قلب الفريق تأخره بهدفين إلى فوز بثلاثة أهداف، نتمنى من اللاعبين تكرار الأمر.

×نقاط ضعف الوفاق واضحة -فقط - تحتاج من اللاعبين إلى استخدام الخبرة التي توفروا عليها من مجموع لقاءات الفريقين.

×التعامل الجيد مع المرتدات يكون بتقارب الخطوط وعدم ترك المساحة والزمن لعناصر الخصم.

×والأهم خلال جولة الإياب هو استخدام سلاح الركنيات والكرات الطولية الثابتة لضرب دفاع الخصم.

×خطورة الوفاق تكمن في ضرب دفاعات المريخ من العمق وهو الأمر الذي تكرر في كل أهدافه بمرمى جمال سالم.

×جولة الوفاق تحتاج روحا عالية ولياقة مرتفعة وقلوبا لا تقبل الهزيمة.

×هذه العناصر متوفرة –فقط- تحتاج إلى مدرب يعرف كيف يحفز اللاعبين لإخراجها.

شبك خارجي

# النجاح هو تحقيق أفضل ما في وسعنا بما لدينا.

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين زعماء 
اللهم نصرك المؤزر لزعيم السودان الاوحد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
متى تغيب الفوضى عن ديار المريخ؟

*  إنتقد البعض معسكر المريخ الأخير بالعاصمة المصرية قبل مواجهة وفاق سطيف  ومن بين الممنتقدين من يرى أن الفريق ما كان له أن يطير إلى القاهرة وكان  من الممكن أن يكتفي بمعسكر داخلي فقط ويؤدي مبارياته في الممتاز بصورة  طبيعية.
* ولكنا نرى عكس منتقدي معسكر القاهرة بأن معسكر العاصمة  المصرية كان مهماً جداً ولولاه لما حقق المريخ حتى النتيجة التعادلية أمام  وفاق سطيف لسببين.
* الأول هو عدم قدرة الجهاز الإداري حول فريق الكرة  على فرض الإنضباط على معسكرات الداخل والتي جربناها كثيراً ونعلم حجم  الفوضى التي تصاحبها بإستمرار.
* السبب الثاني في المعسكرات الداخلية لا توجد ضمانات لنوعية الغذاء الذي يتناوله اللاعبون وهنا تكمن الكارثة.
*  وبتفصيل السببين نقول إن هناك عدد من اللاعبين ظلوا لا يتقيدون بضوابط  المعسكرات الداخلية ودائماً ما يقضون الليالي خارج المعسكر بمنازلهم بحسب  ما يدعون ولكن لا أحد يعلم تمام العلم أن اللاعب قضى ليلته بمنزل أسرته  الصغيرة أو الكبيرة.
* وبالنسبة للبرنامج الغذائي لا أحد يضمن هل تناول  اللاعب حال خروجه من المعسكر غذاء مفيداً يعينه على مواجهة التدريبات  الشاقة ومن ثم يكون في وضع صحي سليم؟
* في المعسكرات الخارجية كل  اللاعبين داخل الفندق وتحت أعين الجهاز الإداري طيلة أيام المعسكر زائدًا  وجود خبير تغذية تم إستقدامه من بلجيكا خصوصاً للإشراف الغذائي على  اللاعبين وهذا يعني أن هناك ضمانات كاملة لنوعية الغذاء الذي يتناوله  اللاعبون وهنا الفارق الكبير بين معسكرات الداخل والخارج.
* كثيراً ما  ظللنا نشاهد اللاعبين وهم يتجولون خارج المعسكرات بالخرطوم وقبل موعد  المباريات بساعات مما يكشف عدم قدرة الجهاز الإداري على فرض الإنضباط.
* اللاعب السوداني يفتقد للإحترافية المطلوبة ولا يهتم بنفسه إلا إذا تم الضغط عليه بواسطة المدرب.
* أما الأجهزة الإدارية فلا حول لها ولا قوة تجاه اللاعبين الذين دومًا ما يتمردون على الإنضباط.
*  فريق الكرة بالمريخ ظل ولسنوات يعاني من الفوضى المتكررة خلال المعسكرات  الداخلية وظللنا نتابع كيف يمارس اللاعبون الفوضى على أصولها والسبب في ذلك  هو ضعف الأجهزة الإدارية المتعاقبة والتي فشلت تمامًا في حسم الفوضى.
* وما لم يكن هنالك جهاز إداري قوي يتعامل مع عدم الإنضباط عبر اللائحة فلن ينصلح الحال أبداً.
* لا يمكن أن يتعامل اللاعب بطريقة فوقية مع الفريق وتكون طريقته على أساس أنه أكبر من الفريق.
*  قد يقفز من يقول إن اللجنة لا يمكن أن تفرض الإنضباط وهي لم تقم بواجبها  المالي تجاه اللاعبين ولكن نقول إن فوضى المعسكرات الداخلية ليست وليدة  اليوم فحتى في المجالس السابقة والتي كان اللاعبون ينعمون بالدولار الحار  كانت الفوضى موجودة بسبب ضعف الأجهزة الإدارية المسئولة عن فريق الكرة.
* قيام معسكر القاهرة يحسب للجنة التسيير لا عليها كما يعتقد البعض والمطلوب دفع إتجاه المعسكرات الخارجية لفريق الكرة.
توقيعات متفرقة
*  تم إسناد رئاسة بعثة الجزائر للأخ محي الدين عبد التام ومع كامل إحترامنا  وتقديرنا للرجل نعتقد أنه خيار غير موفق إطلاقاً فهناك من هو أفضل منه  لقيادة البعثة بحكمة ودراية.
* عبد التام هو صاحب فوضى توقيع عقد مباراة  المريخ التجريبية في الإمارات قبل سفر الفريق إلى الدوحة وكلنا يعلم كيف  صاحبت الفوضى توقيع ذلك العقد حيث وقع عبد التام بطريقة كلها (بهدلة) دون  أن يتضمن العقد حفظ حقوق المريخ وعاد الرجل إلى الخرطوم وكأن شيئاً لم يكن.
*  وعبد التام هو الذي إصطحب لاعب الأمل عطبرة للتوقيع في كشوفات المريخ  ليتفاجأ الرجل داخل مباني الأكاديمية بأن فترة تعاقد اللاعب مع الفهود لم  تنتهِ.
* لا أدري كيف يتم تعيين العناصر الرخوة غير القادرة على العمل في مجالس المريخ المتعاقبة
*  من الواضح أن العلاقة الخاصة التي تجمع بين محي الدين عبد التام والوزير  اليسع الصديق هي التي قادت لتعيين الأول ضمن لجنة التسيير فكلاهما تزاملا  في الدراسة بدولة الهند ليدفع المريخ ثمن هذه الزمالة غالياً عبر عمل إداري  كله عشوائية وفوضى.
* ماذا قدم عبد التام من تبرعات للمريخ خلال فترة عمله وهو المقتدر مالياً بحسب ما علمنا؟
*  لا نتردد في القول إن أمثال عبد التام لا يمكن أن يشكلوا أي إضافة للعمل  الإداري بالمريخ وما دام أمثاله موجودون ضمن التوليفة الإدارية فلن نحلم  بأي تقدم إداري أو عمل منظم ولو بعد مليون عام.
* لجنة التسيير لا تملك  المال فكيف يسافر عضو آخر كرئيس للبعثة وهناك عادل أبو جريشة هو رئيس  القطاع الرياضي ويمكن أن يكون رئيساً للبعثة بجانب الكابتن حاتم محمد أحمد  وهو الآخر عضو لجنة وبإمكانه أن يكون نائباً لرئيس البعثة.
* لجنة التسيير المريخية أصبحت في حالة توهان وإنعدام وزن ولا تدري ماذا تفعل وهي تتخبط يمنة ويسرة ولا تدري ما هو الصواب.
* تكلفة سفر عبد التام كان يمكن أن تحل مشكلة من مشاكل اللجنة العديدة ولكن من ينتبه لذلك.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عااجل : أنباء عن هروب العشري وحليم من الهلال

علمت  كورة سودانية أن العشري المدير الفني للهلال ودكتور حليم غادرا للقاهرة  فجر اليوم فيما توجهت بعثة الهلال لعطبرة بدون الثنائي حاليا لمواجهتى اﻷمل  واﻷهلي في الممتاز



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مؤتمر صحفي لأمين مال المريخ اليوم لتوضيح الموقف المالي

يعقد رشيد الطاهر أمين خزينة نادي المريخ مؤتمراً صحفياً في الرابعة من عصر اليوم بمكاتب صحيفة النادي لشرح الموقف المالي بنادي المريخ وكشف المبالغ التي سلّمها المجلس للمحترفين الأجانب واللاعبين الوطنيين والجهاز الفني قبل السفر إلى الجزائر مع الرد على كافة استفسارات الإعلاميين بخصوص الوضع المالي بالنادي وسيشارك في المؤتمر عدد من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة في مقدمتهم رئيس النادي المهندس أسامة ونسي بعد أن وصل المجلس إلى مرحلة متأخرة من الاستياء من التناول الإعلامي المكثف للأزمة المالية التي يعاني منها نادي المريخ في وقتٍ يرى فيه رئيس النادي وعدد من أعضاء المجلس وأمين المال أن المريخ لا يعاني من أزمة مالية تستحق كل هذا التصعيد وأن ما يتم تناوله عبر الصحف مُبالغ فيه خاصة فيما يتعلق بأمر المستحقات المالية ويرى أمين المال أن الأرقام التي توردها الصحف غير حقيقية وأن المريخ يعيش حالة من الاستقرار المالي الواضح ولذلك يريد أن يوضّح الحقائق منعاً للاجتهادات الإعلامية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة:سأعود فجر اليوم وسأغادر مع البعثة الحمراء للجزائر

أكد الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي بنادي المريخ عودته للخرطوم من العاصمة الأثيوبية أديس أبابا فجر اليوم حتى يغادر مساءً مع البعثة الحمراء إلى الجزائر لأداء مباراة الإياب أمام وفاق سطيف في سباق التأهل لمجموعات الأبطال وأشار أبوجريشة إلى أنه سافر إلى أديس أبابا لإنجاز بعض المهام الخاصة به لكنه ظل متابعاً مع الأمانة العامة ومع أمانة المال كل الترتيبات المتعلقة بسفر البعثة الحمراء للجزائر لافتاً إلى أنه اتصل هاتفياً بالعميد عامر عبد الرحمن العام لمجلس الإدارة ووقف على الترتيبات التي تمت للرحلة مثلما تحدث مع رشيد الطاهر أمين المال واطمأن على أن كل الأمور تمضي بصورة جيدة ورأى عادل أن اختيار 18 لاعباً لمرافقة البعثة الحمراء للجزائر قرار موفق لأن هذا العدد يكفي لأداء المباراة ثم أن الرحلة قصيرة ولا تمتد لأكثر من يومين وبالتالي لا داعي لاصطحاب عدد زائد من اللاعبين الذين لن يستفيد منهم الفريق في مباراة الوفاق، وأفاد أبوجريشة أنه تابع مباراة وفاق سطيف في الدوري الجزائري أمس أمام دفاع تاجنانت واطمأن على أن الوفاق ليس بالخصم الشرس الذي يمكن أن يبعد المريخ من دوري الأبطال مؤكداً أن الأحمر مؤهل تماماً لقلب الطاولة على الوفاق في عقر داره وإبعاده من دوري الأبطال.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*موعد مباراة المريخ السوداني ووفاق سطيف في دوري أبطال أفريقيا مرحلة الاياب



الناس الإخباري: 
يستعد نادي المريخ السوداني يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 19-4-2016, ليحل ضيفا على فريق وفاق سطيف الجزائري في مباراة الإياب من دوري أبطال أفريقيا, المباراة ستقام على ملعب 8 ماي1945, كما سيكون حكم اللقاء باكاري بابا غاساما, أما توقيت المباراة سيكون عند الساعة التاسعة مساءا بتوقيت السعودية, يذكر أن مباراة الذهاب إنتهت بالتعادل الإيجابي بهدفين لكل فريق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حارس وفاق سطيف يطلب المغادرة من الفريق قبل مواجهة المريخ

 طالب حارس وفاق سطيف الجزائرى  عبد الرؤوف بلهانى إدارة فريقه بفسخ  العقد المبرم بينهم، حيث يقول الحارس  الأول للوفاق بأنه لم يشارك فى  المباريات المهمة مع فريقه حتى المباريات  التى لم تكن ذات أهمية فى بطولة  الدورى الجزائرى لا يقوم المدير الفنى  السويسرى بإشراكه فيها، حيث أكد على  أن هذا الوضع لا يمكن أن يكون جيداً  فى مستقبله الكروى مع الفريق خاصة أن  الحارس الثانى سفيان خدايره يلعب  أساسياً منذ بداية الدورى الجزائرى وفى  البطولة الأفريقية ، إلا أن إدارة  الوفاق ستوافق على فسخ العقد بعد  الانتهاء من مباراة الفريق المهمة أمام  المريخ فى دور الستة عشر لبطولة  الأندية الأفريقية الأبطال والتى تلعب فى  ملعب الثامن من مايو بسطيف. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكابتن حاتم محمد أحمد:سنسلّم اللاعبين مرتباتهم عقب نهاية المران المسائي ولا يوجد أي تذمر بسبب المستحقات



طمأن الكابتن حاتم محمد أحمد نائب رئيس القطاع الرياضي الجماهير الحمراء على جاهزية المريخ للمباراة الصعبة التي تنتظره أمام وفاق سطيف مؤكداً أن الأحمر يسافر للجزائر من أجل القتال واللعب بشراسة والعودة للخرطوم ببطاقة التأهل لمجموعات الأبطال وأضاف: من يتحدثون عن أن المريخ سيسافر لأداء الواجب لا أكثر واهمون ولا يعرفون قدر الأحمر وقدرته على قلب الطاولة على المنافسين في مثل هذه المباريات وراهن أبوجريشة على الروح العالية للاعبين ورغبتهم في تقديم التأهل للمجموعات هدية لجماهيرهم الوفية وتوقع أن يؤدي الأحمر بشراسة وأن يقاتل من أجل فرض الهزيمة على الوفاق في عقر داره والعودة للخرطوم ببطاقة التأهل، ونوّه حاتم لرغبة المجلس في تهيئة أفضل الأجواء لفريق الكرة حتى يدفع اللاعبين لإنجاز المهمة الصعبة التي تنتظرهم على أكمل وجه مؤكداً أن المجلس سيسلم اللاعبين مرتباتهم عقب نهاية المران المسائي وبعد التدريب لن يتوجه اللاعبون إلى المعسكر بل سيحضرون للمطار مباشرةً في الساعة الثانية عشرة ليلاً حتى تغادر البعثة الحمراء فجراً للجزائر بعد أن وقع الاختيار على 18 لاعباً من قبل البلجيكي لوك ايمال لإنجاز هذه المهمة الصعبة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس تجمع الروابط من الجزائر: خطيب مسجد العلمة دعا بالنصر للأحمر في صلاة الجمعة

فتحت الصدى خطاً ساخناً مع وفد تجمع الروابط الذي نقل للصحيفة كل صغيرة وكبيرة عن الأجواء في الجزائر قبل المواجهة الصعبة التي تنتظر الأحمر هناك وأكد حسن الشيخ رئيس تجمع الروابط أنهم حرصوا على السفر المبكر للجزائر من أجل الوقوف بقوة خلف المريخ ومساندته حتى النصر وأضاف: جاهزون بالأعلام والطبول والدفوف لمناصرة المريخ وعلى قلتنا سيكون صوتنا مسموعاً في الملعب وسنبث الحماس في نفوس اللاعبين وسندفعهم لتحقيق النصر بمشيئة الله، ونفى الشيخ أن يكون وفد التجمع قد تعرض لأي مضايقات في الجزائر مشيراً إلى أنهم وجدوا استقبالاً أكثر من رائع من الإخوة في الجزائر, وقال حسن الشيخ إن وفد تجمع الروابط حرص على أداء صلاة الجمعة في مسجد مدينة العلمة وعندما استفسر خطيب المسجد عن حضور عدد كبير من الإخوة السودانيين لأداء صلاة الجمعة وعلم أننا نناصر نادي المريخ وحضرنا مبكراً لتشجيعه أمام الوفاق تحدث حديثاً طيباً عن الشعب السوداني وأشاد بالمريخ ودعا لنا بالتوفيق وبعودة المريخ ببطاقة التأهل لمجموعات الأبطال، وشكر حسن الشيخ أسرة صحيفة الصدى على اهتمامها الكبير بوفد التجمع والاتصال بهم في الجزائر لمعرفة أخبارهم مؤكداً أنهم سيزفون الفرحة الكبرى لجماهير الكرة السودانية من سطيف وسيحتفلون بتأهل المريخ إلى مجموعات الأبطال من قلب المعركة .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فضائية الملاعب تنقل لقاء الزعيم والوفاق الثلاثاء

صرح أبوعبيدة البقاري المدير العام لقناة الملاعب الفضائية الرياضية أن القناة ستنقل وعلى الهواء مباشرة لقاء الإياب بين وفاق سطيف والزعيم من مدينة سطيف يوم الثلاثاء 19 المقبل بصوت المعلق صدام الذي وصل اليوم للجزائر لتجهيز الترتيبات الفنية مع التلفزيون الجزائري في اطار التعاون المشترك حيث قامت القناة ببث لقاء ام درمان للتلفزيون الجزائري.
وأشار إلى أن القناة ستقدم سهرة مفتوحة لجمهور المريخ يوم الاثنين اعتبارا من العاشرة مساء كما وستبدأ اعتبارا من الساعة الحادية عشرة صباحا في بث مباشر ما بين سطيف والخرطوم لنقل أجواء اللقاء حتى موعد الاستوديو التحليلي في تمام الثامنة مساء.
المعروف ان اللقاء سيبدأ الساعة السابعة بتوقيت الجزائر التاسعة مساءا بتوقيت الخرطوم...
قناة الملاعب الفضائية
القمر نايل سات
التردد 12688
الترميز 27500
أفقي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خليك واضح 
محمدالطيب كبور 
برمجة عقابية بروح التشفي

برمجة ثلاثة مباريات للمريخ ولائية بحد زمني فاصل ب48 ساعة بين المباراة والتي تليها علي ان يسافر المريخ بعد وصوله من الجزائر ب24 ساعة لمدينة كادقلي لملاقاة هلالها في يوم 22 من ابريل الجاري وبعد الفراغ من موقعة الاسود تتوجة بعثة الفرقة الحمراء لحاضرة ولاية شمال كردفان عروس الرمال لملاقاة هلالها في يوم 25 ايضا من ابريل الجاري اي بعد 48 ساعة فقط من ملاقاة ازرق كادقلي ومن ثم تتواصل رحلة فرقة الزعيم لمدينة شندي لملاقاة الاهلي نمور دار جعل في يوم 29 ايضا من ابريل الجاري لتعود اخيرا الفرقة الحمراء للخرطوم بعد هذه الرحلة الثلاثية المرهقة والتي ستعقب مايقارب رحلة 17 ساعة طيران من عودة بعثة المريخ من الجزائر بعد اداء جولة الحسم بمعقل السطايفة وعودة الزعيم للخرطوم ليست نهاية لمسلسل البرمجة الضاغط لان المريخ سيستضيف الاهلي عطبرة بعد وصوله للخرطوم ب48 ساعة اخري فموعد مباراة الاكسبريس علي حسب البرمجة هو الثاني من مايو اربعة مباريات في الدوري الممتاز بفواصل زمنية تحسب بالساعات مع عدم مرعاة عودة الفريق من مباراة افريقية قوية برحلة شاقة للجزائر تعقبها برمجة ثلاثة مباريات بالولايات وامام افضل اندية الممتاز

ومن ثم مباراة رابعة بملعب المريخ هي برمجة تشبه لحد ما التشفي وكأن من وضعها اراد معاقبة الاحمر علي صعوده الافريقي وقتالة الشرس في احراش افريقيا من اجل سمعة الكرة السودانية التي يدافع عن لواءها زعيم وكبير الاندية السودانية في كبري بطولاتها وامام اعتي فرق القارة والاستحقاقات المحلية هي شيك واجب السداد ولكن بهذه البرمجة تصبح عبارة عن افتعال ازمة ومرعاة ظروف المشاركة الخارجية يحتم علي لجنة البرمجة ان تراعي مصلحة انديتها المشاركة واللاعبين بشر لديهم طاقات محدودة والمجهود الذي يبذل في المباريات ليس بالامر الهين ولابد من توفر وقت للراحة وللاجهزة الفنية حتي تضع بصمتها التدريبية لتصحح الاخطاء ان وجدت ولتبني خططها لبقية الاستحقاقات فالفواصل الزمنية المعلنة في هذه البرمجة لاتتيح زمن للتدريب ولا للراحة وبمجرد الفراغ من مباراة ستشد البعثة الحمراء الرحال لولاية اخري وهكذا لحين الانتهاء من موقعتي جنوب وشمال كردفان تكون شندي علي اهبة الاستعداد لاستقبال البعثة الحمراء المنهكة

اربعة مباريات عقب الفراغ من الاستحقاق الافريقي اذا كانت كلها بالقلعة الحمراء بهذه الفواصل الزمنية المتقاربة كانت ستكون صعبة فمابالكم بانها في اربعة مدن وامام افضل فرق الممتاز وكأن من وضعها يبحث عن تعثر المريخ او افتعال ازمة لانه ليس من المنطق ولا من المعقول ان يلعب الاحمر هذه المباريات الاربعة بهذه الفواصل الزمنية المرهقة وقبل السفر للجزائر استجاب الزعيم ولعب مباراتي الاهلي مدني ومريخ نيالا بفاصل 48 ساعة عن المباراتين ولكن الفرق ان المباراتين كانتا بالقلعة الحمراء

اكثر وضوحا

برمجة كهذه استهداف صريح للمريخ فلايعقل ان يلعب فريق كرة قدم كل 48 ساعة متنقلا من مدينة لاخري في رحلات شاقة دون ان يخضع للتدريب والراحة

انتقاد السيد رئيس الجمهورية لاداء الصحافة الرياضية وتوجيه للسيد وزير العدل بتكوين مجلس مستقل للصحافة الرياضية بصلاحيات واسعة لايقاف اي مظاهر سالبة يؤكد ان الامر لم يعد السكوت عليه ممكنا

كل هذا ولجنة الرصد بمجلس الصحافة والمطبوعات تؤكد ان نسبة 3% هي من ظلت تجلب السخط للصحافة الرياضية دون ان تعمل علي معاقبتها لتطهر مهنة الصحافة من المتفلتين الذين اساءو للمهنة ولمنسوبيها

نأمل ان ترتدع نسبة ال3%قبل تفعيل قوانين المجلس المستقل ذو الصلاحيات الواسعة لاننا لانريد الا الاصلاح فالرياضة وجدت لاحداث التقارب ولخلق علاقات طيبة تسود فيها الروح الرياضية ولن نتاسف علي اي عقاب يناله من يتمادي في جلب السخط للصحافة الرياضية

مجرد سؤال

متي ننتهي من صداع ال3% هذه ..??

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب في غياب بكري وعلاء والمعز



واصل المريخ تحضيراته الجادة لمواجهة الوفاق وتدرب الفريق مساء أمس بإستاده بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين عدا بكري المدينة والمعز محجوب وعلاء الدين يوسف بعد أن حصل الثلاثي على راحة من الجهاز الفني وكان الجديد في المران مشاركة مصعب عمر وأمير كمال في التدريبات البدنية بعد أن غاب أمير عن المشاركة في التدريبات والمباريات منذ لقاء الذهاب أمام وفاق سطيف وأخضع البلجيكي لوك ايمال اللاعبين لتدريبات متنوعة وركّز على تمارين اكتساب اللياقة البدنية بالعلامات والجري حول الملعب ولم يكمل مصعب وتراوري وراجي وأمير وسالمون وجمال سالم المران وخضعوا لجلسات علاج طبيعي وبعد ذلك منحهم الجهاز الفني راحة ودرّب ايمال اللاعبين لفترة ليست بالقصيرة على كيفية التعامل مع حالات الانفراد التام بالمرمى والتسديد القوي من خارج منطقة الجزاء واُختتم المران بتقسيمة ساخنة بين الأحمر والأصفر شهدت جملة من الأهداف واطمأن من خلالها البلجيكي على أن فريقه أصبح في كامل جاهزيته للمباراة الأفريقية المهمة التي تنتظره أمام وفاق سطيف وسيؤدي المريخ مرانه الأخير في الخامسة والنصف من عصر اليوم بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين حيث يتوقع أن يشارك المعز وبكري وعلاء في هذا المران مع مشاركة مصعب وأمير كمال في التمارين بالكرة بصورة طبيعية وسيتناول اللاعبون وجبة العشاء عقب المران مباشرةً ومن هناك تتوجه البعثة الحمراء إلى مطار الخرطوم تأهباً للرحلة الطويلة التي تنتظر البعثة من الخرطوم للجزائر.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد  محمد الحاج 
ليفربول يضرب دورتموند بالسلاح المعنوي

â–، لم يكن عشقي للنادي الأحمر (ليفربول) الإنجليزي من فراغ لأن ما يجمع بينه وبين المريخ هو اللون (الأحمر الكامل) والمقترن بعبارة جودة البطيخ الشهيرة (حلا وحمار) فكل ما يرتبط بالأحمر الوهاج نعشقه ونشجّعه.

â–، تلك نقطة أما النقطة الأخرى فهى روح الإصرار والعزيمة ونهج اللامستحيل الذي يجمع بين (مريخ السودان) و (ليفربول إنجلترا) فكلاهما قدّم ملاحم كبرى يشهد لها التاريخ الكروي وموثّقة بالصوت والصورة.

â–، مريخ (بندل) و (باماكو) و (فاطيما) و (الشباب التنزاتي 86) و (الجيش الرواندي 89) مثله مثل ليفربول (اسطنبول 2005) وليفر أمس الأول (2016) أمام بروسيا دورتموند الألماني.

â–، الحُمْر اشتهروا على مدى التاريخ بتسطير ملاحم كروية خالدة لن تغادر أذهان عاشقيه ولا متابعي كرة القدم بشعار يرفعه اللاعبون دوماً (نحن لا نعرف المستحيل) مقترناً بهتاف جماهيرهم الشهير (لن تسير وحدك أبداً).

â–، ولكن ما جد في مدرجات الأنفيلد رود هى تلك اللافتة التي لفتت أنظار الجميع أمس الأول (نحن نثق في كلوب).

â–، وبالفعل لم تكن تلك الثقة محل شك على الإطلاق والداهية الألماني يقود فريقه إلى الدور نصف النهائي للدوري الأوروبي بطريقة أشبه (بالمعجزة) لم يتوقعها أي عاشق لليفر وفقاً لسيناريو المباراة الغريب والعجيب.

â–، نتيجة الذهاب بألمانيا انتهت بنتيجة التعادل الإيجابي (1-1) وبالأنفيلد رود حدث ما هو غير متوقع على الإطلاق بسبب اهتزاز قلبي الدفاع (ساخو – ولوفرين) وضعف الارتداد الدفاعي للظهيرين (مورينيو – كلاين) ومحور الوسط (ايمري كان) وعدم اداء الدور الدفاعي لرباعي الوسط (ميلنر – كوتينهو – فيرمينيو – لالانا).

â–، ما هو غير متوقع هو استقبال ليفربول لهدفين سريعين وفي ظرف (تسع دقائق) فقط عن طريق الثنائي الأرميني (هنريك) والجابوني (اوباميانج) لينتهي الشوط الأول بتأخر ليفربول بهدفين نظيفين وبات يحتاج لإحراز (3) أهداف في شوط اللعب الثاني للترشّح للدور نصف النهائي.

â–، في غرفة الملابس وخلافاً لما يقدم عليه غالبية المدربين (شغل فني وتكتيكي) فقد قام الألماني يورغان كلوب بعمل (نفسي فقط) عندما قال للاعبيه بالنص والحرف (عليكم أن تقدموا شيئًا تخبرون به أبناءكم وأحفادكم، وأن تقدموا ليلة خاصة لكل جماهيرنا العظيمة).

â–، تلك هى الوصفة السحرية فقط فأول (ثلاث دقائق) في شوط اللعب الثاني قلّص ليفربول الفارق عن طريق البلجيكي المميز (اوريجي) ليشتعل الملعب وتستعيد جماهير الاحمر نشوتها ولكن كان (لماركو رويس) رأي آخر عندما أحرز الهدف (الثالث) لبروسيا دورتموند في الدقيقة (57) لتصبح النتيجة (3-1) لبروسيا وليعبر الليفر عليه أن ينتصر (4-3) وهى مهمة أشبه بالمستحيلة.

â–، هنا كان لكلوب رأي آخر اتّسم بالذكاء والقدرات الفنية لأنه أقحم كل من ستوريدج وجون الين دفعة واحدة عقب تلقي فريقه للهدف الثالث لأن وسط الفريق بدا منهكاً أمام مرتدات بروسيا بسبب الإعتماد على لاعب وحيد لاداء الدوري الدفاعي (ايمري كان).

â–، جانب الذكاء كان فيما قاله كلوب للاعبيه البديليلن عندما قال (عندما أقحمت ستوريدج وألن أخبرتهما بأن يبلغوا بقية اللاعبين بأن يبرهنوا عن شخصياتهم في ما تبقى من المباراة).

â–، الشاهد الجميل من مباراة أمس الأول هو أن من أخطأوا وتسببوا في استقبال فريقهم لثلاثة أهداف هم من صنعوا الفارق وشكّلوا كلمة السر فكوتينهو تسبب في الهدف الثاني بعد أن انقطعت منه الكرة وساخو ولوفرين شريكين افي الأهداف الثلاثة بسوء التمركز وضعف الرقابة.

â–، حتى قبل (24) دقيقة من نهاية المباراة كان الأحمر بحاجة لإحراز ثلاثة أهداف وكان له ما أراد بعزيمة لاعبيه وحماس جماهيره وسحر مدربه فقلّص كوتينهو الفارق في الدقيقة (66) وأحرز ساخو هدف التعادل في الدقيقة (77) وأطلق لوفرين رصاصة الرحمة في الدقيقة (91).

â–، ليفربول وعقب ملحمة (ميلان 2005) واسطورة نهائي كأس إنجلترا (2006) وماراثون مباراة اولمبياكوس في مجموعات الأبطال (2004-2005) أضاف لسجلاته لقاء إسقاط الألمان في ليلة لن تنساها الأذهان.

â–، ليفربول سيواجه فياريال الاسباني في الدور النصف النهائي وسيخوض اللقاء الأول خارج ملعبه بينما ستكون موقعة الحسم بقلعة الأنفيلد رود ولقب اليوريا ليج بات مطلباً ملحاً لضمان الظهور في دوري أبطال اوروبا الموسم القادم.

â–، حاجة أخيرة كده :: يورغان كلوب (ما حدث في الأنفيلد يصعب تفسيره)
*

----------

